# Yet another "TiVo won't use the network" thread...



## mutant_matt2 (Dec 16, 2008)

OK,

So, apologies for yet another one of these threads, but I'm at wits end. I have been trying for some time, to get TiVo getting it's updates via the Turbonet card, rather than dial up. Last time, a few years back, I gave up, because I just couldn't get it working. Now, I need/want to get it working, so I can switch the the altEPG. So, facts:

1. It's a Turbonet, which I can telnet/ftp/tivoweb to.
2. I can ping any internet facing server I try from the TiVo (or any internal network device for that matter!)
3. I have tried lcsneil's exact, roundabout method which is supposed to be foolproof 
4. TiVo always attempts to dial, and fails on NO CARRIER, when the phone line isn't plugged in (even after following lcsneil's method).
5. It's the only TiVo on the network, there are no IP address clashes, and all other network tools work perfectly (and always have).

rc.net (I don't have an rc.net.turbonet) (perhaps I should try to copy rc.net to rc.net.turbonet? (though as I don't have one, and this clearly is correctly setting up networking, I suspect I don't need one!)):

#
#!/bin/sh
#

if /sbin/insmod -f /lib/modules/turbonet.o macaddr=00:0B:AD:5D53 timing=3 ; then
export DYNAMIC_NET_DEV=eth0
/sbin/ifconfig eth0 192.168.123.160 netmask 255.255.255.0 up
/sbin/route.tivo add default gw 192.168.123.254 netmask 0.0.0.0
fi

This was created with nic_config_tivo (following lcsneil's exact instructions here: http://www.tivoland.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=480&start=150#p4377 )

route.tivo -n
route_info, afname=inet, options=37
Kernel IP routing table
Destination Gateway Genmask Flags Metric Ref Use Iface
192.168.123.0 0.0.0.0 255.255.255.0 U 32767 0 0 eth0
0.0.0.0 192.168.123.254 0.0.0.0 UG 0 0 0 eth0

ifconfig -a
lo Link encap:Local Loopback 
inet addr:127.0.0.1 Bcast:127.255.255.255 Mask:255.0.0.0
BROADCAST LOOPBACK MTU:3584 Metric:1
RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0 coll:0

eth0 Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 00:0B:AD:5D53 
inet addr:192.168.123.160 Bcast:192.168.123.255 Mask:255.255.255.0
UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1
RX packets:1303 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
TX packets:1580 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0 coll:0
Interrupt:29

I note when I am on dial-up proper (i.e. I mean to use it), I also have ppp0 listed in ifconfig -a.

I have just endpad, tserver and tivoweb (all properly backgrounded ( & )), but even hashing/rem'ing these out, doesn't help.

I have posted tclient, but it will show it's dialling, and getting NO CARRIER (I have the cable removed, as per lcsneil's method), however, is there *anything* in tclient log which might help? There is a lot of stuff in it that is beyond me. Of course if I plug the phone line back in, it dials and downloads fine.

I am a techie, and only run Linux in the house, but this has me stumped. 
Any help, greatly appreciated! (have I missed anything?)

Cheers,

Matt.

tclient (just in case):
06/07:20:10:37: /tvbin/TClient: inside TClient
06/07:20:10:38: /tvbin/TClient: No previously downloaded files remain in /var/packages
06/07:20:10:38: /tvbin/TClient: TClient: invoking init w/argv=-t -backup
06/07:20:10:38: /tvbin/TClient: writing In Progress to LastCallStatus
06/07:20:10:39: /tvbin/TClient: TClient init: 0
06/07:20:10:39: /tvbin/TClient: dial config code: () found
06/07:20:10:39: /tvbin/TClient: no line matches code = 
06/07:20:10:39: /tvbin/TClient: Using default TiVo Service params
06/07:20:10:39: /tvbin/TClient: updateStatus: In Progress EX| 29 48
06/07:20:10:39: /tvbin/TClient: writing In Progress to LastCallStatus
06/07:20:10:40: /tvbin/TClient: SendDialupEvent 30 9 EX|29
06/07:20:10:40: /tvbin/TClient: curPhNum is (), tollFreeAuth is (3)
06/07:20:10:40: /tvbin/TClient: allowing Def TFN use based on TFA
06/07:20:10:40: /tvbin/TClient: Host = 204.176.49.3
06/07:20:10:40: /tvbin/TClient: Port = 80
06/07:20:10:40: /tvbin/TClient: Phone = 08081050005
06/07:20:10:40: /tvbin/TClient: updateStatus: In Progress EX| 29 8
06/07:20:10:40: /tvbin/TClient: SendDialupEvent 30 9 EX|29
06/07:20:10:41: /tvbin/TClient: DataSets may not be enabled, could not find ShowcaseVersion: DataSet ShowcaseVersion does not exist.
06/07:20:10:42: /tvbin/TClient: mrsigtype=3 mrconnector=7...
06/07:20:10:42: /tvbin/TClient: mrsigtype=1 mrconnector=1...
06/07:20:10:43: /tvbin/TClient: Found 2.5.5-01-1 running
06/07:20:10:43: /tvbin/TClient: 
06/07:20:10:43: /tvbin/TClient: Start Ident =====================
06/07:20:10:43: /tvbin/TClient: version: 3
06/07:20:10:43: /tvbin/TClient: centerID: 02300006020ED2A
06/07:20:10:43: /tvbin/TClient: reasonCode: 4
06/07:20:10:43: /tvbin/TClient: softwareDesc: NONE
06/07:20:10:43: /tvbin/TClient: locationID: NONE
06/07:20:10:43: /tvbin/TClient: sequenceCookie: NONE
06/07:20:10:43: /tvbin/TClient: headendID: NONE
06/07:20:10:43: /tvbin/TClient: showcaseDesc: NONE
06/07:20:10:43: /tvbin/TClient: inventoryFile: 0001172-15124|CM23Ant-15124-t2|ids:uk
06/07:20:10:43: /tvbin/TClient: waitingCount: 0
06/07:20:10:43: /tvbin/TClient: dialConfig: 
06/07:20:10:43: /tvbin/TClient: confInfo: 
06/07:20:10:43: /tvbin/TClient: messageDesc: 
06/07:20:10:43: /tvbin/TClient: irdbVersion: 317
06/07:20:10:43: /tvbin/TClient: genreVersion: 46
06/07:20:10:43: /tvbin/TClient: logoVersion: 24
06/07:20:10:43: /tvbin/TClient: affiliationVersion: 8
06/07:20:10:43: /tvbin/TClient: showcaseVersion: 
06/07:20:10:43: /tvbin/TClient: swVerName: 2.5.5-01-1-023
06/07:20:10:43: /tvbin/TClient: configParameterList: zip=CM23,dar=,rcq=,tz=7,as=,tun=,suc=7
06/07:20:10:43: /tvbin/TClient: sourceParameterList: st=3,con=7,drm=2,ekr=,ccn=20016,brn=GRUNDIG,lin=17,irs=150;st=1,con=1,drm=,ekr=,ccn=,brn=,lin=16,irs=
06/07:20:10:43: /tvbin/TClient: apgOnly: 
06/07:20:10:43: /tvbin/TClient: useChksums: TRUE
06/07:20:10:43: /tvbin/TClient: premiumShowcases: 
06/07:20:10:43: /tvbin/TClient: captureRequests: 
06/07:20:10:43: /tvbin/TClient: menuItems: 
06/07:20:10:43: /tvbin/TClient: otherDataSets: HDGenre-4|MS_ServiceChange-12|MS_ServiceChange_pmi-12|MS_UpdatedServiceAgreement1-6|MS_UpdatedServiceAgreement1_pmi-6|MS_VMPromo01-6|MS_VMPromo01_pmi-6|MS_VMPromo02-6|MS_VMPromo02_pmi-6|MS_VMPromo02b-6|MS_VMPromo02b_pmi-6|MS_VMPromo02c-4|MS_VMPromo02c_pmi-4|MS_VMPromo03-4|MS_VMPromo04-4|MS_VMPromo04_pmi-4|MS_VMPromo05-5|MS_VMPromo05_pmi-5|MS_VMPromo06-4|MS_VMPromo06_pmi-4|MS_VMPromo07-4|MS_VMPromo07_pmi-4|MS_VMPromo08-4|MS_VMPromo08_pmi-4|MS_VMPromo09-4|MS_VMPromo09_pmi-4|MS_VMPromo10-4|MS_VMPromo10_pmi-4|MS_VMPromo11-4|MS_VMPromo11_pmi-4|MS_VMPromo3_pmi-4|RM_cleanTvShow-|
06/07:20:10:43: /tvbin/TClient: rbBackgrounds: 
06/07:20:10:43: /tvbin/TClient: dataGroupList: CR_Standard|DG_standard|MI_Standard|SF_SerialLogging|SW_released
06/07:20:10:43: /tvbin/TClient: lstAvalancheDnload: 0,0 0,0
06/07:20:10:43: /tvbin/TClient: userInitiated: 1
06/07:20:10:43: /tvbin/TClient: End Ident =====================
06/07:20:10:43: /tvbin/TClient: 
06/07:20:10:43: /tvbin/TClient: Logging camid.
06/07:20:10:43: /tvbin/TClient: CAM_ID not found.
06/07:20:10:43: /tvbin/TClient: Ird Id.
06/07:20:10:43: /tvbin/TClient: toneOrPulse = 0
06/07:20:10:43: /tvbin/TClient: dialPrefix = {}
06/07:20:10:43: /tvbin/TClient: callWaitingPrefix == {}
06/07:20:10:43: /tvbin/TClient: phoneNumber = 08081050005
06/07:20:10:43: /tvbin/TClient: phoneAvailableDetection = 1
06/07:20:10:43: /tvbin/TClient: dialToneDetection = 1
06/07:20:10:43: /tvbin/TClient: Starting dial.expect with:
06/07:20:10:43: /tvbin/TClient: toneOrPulse = T
06/07:20:10:43: /tvbin/TClient: dialPrefix = {}
06/07:20:10:43: /tvbin/TClient: callWaitingPrefix = {}
06/07:20:10:43: /tvbin/TClient: phoneNumber = 08081050005
06/07:20:10:43: /tvbin/TClient: phoneAvailableDetection = 0
06/07:20:10:43: /tvbin/TClient: dialToneDetection = 0
06/07:20:10:43: /tvbin/TClient: useV34 = 0
06/07:20:10:43: /tvbin/TClient: updateStatus: In Progress CL| 30 24
06/07:20:10:43: /tvbin/TClient: SendDialupEvent 30 9 CL|30
06/07:20:10:52: /tvbin/TClient: Whole result is spawn /tvbin/modemtest -expect
ATZ
ATZ

OKChecking for modem type...

ATI3

P2109-V90

OK
Modem type is 2109
*****NEW***** modem
ATQ0

OK
ATS0=0

OK
AT+GCI=B4

OK
AT-STE=2

OK
ATW2S6=8S7=50S11=100%C0&D2+MS=V34

OK
ATW1X4

OK
ATX3

OK
AT-TTE=1500,200,500

OK
Current line voltage (in volts, of course!):
AT-TRV

1.40
OK
new modem...line status interrupt disabled
ATDT08081050005

NO CARRIER
Modem dialup failure. Reason follows:
ATS86?

025

OK
Extention went offhook
dialcode is:12
06/07:20:10:52: /tvbin/TClient: PPP has failed, we've warned the user, set status to Failed
06/07:20:10:57: /tvbin/TClient: updateStatus: Failed CL| 30 24
06/07:20:10:57: /tvbin/TClient: writing Failed to LastCallStatus
06/07:20:10:57: /tvbin/TClient: SendDialupEvent 30 9 EX|12
06/07:20:10:58: /tvbin/TClient: TClient login: 1
06/07:20:10:58: /tvbin/TClient: TClient backhaulDone: 0


----------



## alek (May 22, 2008)

I didn't read all your post because it's mostly greek to me.

I apologise if I missed something I should have seen.

BUT you don't need to worry cause all the drivers you need are built into the altepg image.

So when you boot it up while connected to your router it's all set to connect and download the epg.


simples


Alek


----------



## mutant_matt2 (Dec 16, 2008)

Perhaps I should have said, I'm on the original (but hacked) TiVo image, not the altEPG image (too many recordings to switch), and it connects to my router fine (I can ping it, anything connected to it/on my internal network, and anything it routes out onto the internet).

Thanks anyway


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

Have you tried the classic of running nic_config_tivo and set to dialup?

Then restart tivo

nic_config_tivo and change back to network

restart and see if it is okay?

Automan.


----------



## Trinitron (Jan 20, 2003)

Are you using the original turbonet drivers? I can't see anything obvious from the logs you have posted, but my sketchy memory says you do need rc.net.turbonet, there was an error in the original installation scripts that set this up as rc.net but never called it.

I would try copying your rc.net to rc.net turbonet then go through the reset procedure again as just posted by Automan (but with test calls after each restart).

Just double check as well when running nic_config_tivo that the gateway and IP addresses are ok. If you do make changes, pressing 0 (apply & exit) after _each_ change is good practice.

If that still fails, the only other thought off the top of my head is to change the timing in rc.net(.turbonet) to 16 and see if that works.


----------



## worm (Feb 10, 2005)

the only thing I can think of to suggest (from experience) is to check that the gateway address is right. 

The fact that you can't ping any network devices suggests that something fairly fundamental is wrong.


----------



## mutant_matt2 (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks guys.

Automan, yes, lcsneil's method involves doing that, and I tried that, twice (which took some time!   ).

I am using the turbonet drivers that came from a file called nic_install_pc_20050218.zip, and the files in that are dated 2005-02-18, turbonet.o at 10:32:12 and 11756 bytes. From what I can make out (as the module is called turbonet.o (not turbonet2.o that I see in some people's threads), the rc.net is working (it must be), as I have full, proper network access (as I said, I *can* ping the default gateway, anything on my network, and anything out on the internet (including the tivo servers, the altEPG servers, OpenDNS and a few others I've tried)).

In the install zip file, I can also see airnet drivers (airnet.o), cachecard drivers (cachecard.o) and also turbonet2.o. Does anybody know the difference between turbonet.o and turbonet2.o? (they have the same time/date stamp in my zip file, so one doesn't look "newer" than the other).

I have also checked, and the presumably latest drivers, are the same as mine, downloaded from here: http://forum.technicalpeak.com/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=13&sid=b05f0fcc8c2c2864d1ebac63f78d744b

The route.tivo -n shows the default gateway is correct, backup up by the success of being able to ping.

Here's a question, does the nic_config_tivo, *only* create the rc.net (or rc.net.turbonet), or does it make any other changes anywhere else in the system, does anybody know? I ask because, all the fiddling around with nic_config_tivo, if it only creates the rc.net file (or rc.net.turbonet), is irrelevant, surely, if the rc.net file looks correct? I also can't figure out/find, what calls the rc.net/rc.net.turbonet?

If the TiVo has a working eth0 (it does), it can route to the internet, it has the environment variable DYNAMIC_NET_DEV=eth0 set (and also _=eth0 too), does/should, anything else matter? There must be something more?

Again, any help, most gratefully appreicated! 

Cheers,

Matt.


----------



## tivotrebor (Oct 2, 2002)

Hi Matt,

Whatever you *do not* set the test option with nic_config_tivo as this will criple the ethernet interface.

I have the same problem as you can see my thread Help in getting my tivo to use the network.

I cannot progress mine moment as my DVD drive/burner has died and I am waiting for a new one to come

TiVoTrebor


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

If eth0 exists, that usually means it's making calls via the net; IIRC it comes up as eth1 is it is still dialling.


----------



## mutant_matt2 (Dec 16, 2008)

If I set nic_config_tivo back to dialup, it changes the rc.net to eth1, and removes the eth0 environment varible, and the route to the default gateway. Then, when it dials, it creates the ppp0 interface as well. Dial up always works, regardless of what settings I have, as long as the cable is connected.

Tivotribor, I was following your thread (and you see I posted on it), well I've now caught up with you, and seem to have almost the same problem. I am hoping someone clever and experienced, sees my last post and can help explain/answer my questions, if not make a very clever suggestion! 

However, I didn't think to look in the kernel log (duh!), seeing yours in your thread, and this is what I get, when the test call is attempted (in the kernel log):

Jun 7 20:11:27 (none) kernel: rc.sysinit is complete
Jun 7 20:11:30 (none) kernel: turbonet driver version 20050218
Jun 7 20:11:30 (none) kernel: turbonet: updated tlb entry 2 to 1M
Jun 7 20:11:30 (none) kernel: turbonet: using MAC address 00:0B:AD:5D53
Jun 7 20:11:30 (none) kernel: turbonet: driver installed
Jun 7 20:11:31 (none) kernel: IP struct was not filled in!
Jun 7 20:11:31 (none) kernel: sa is: 0x20000 0xc0a87ba0 0x7ffffcd4 0x7ffffcf0
Jun 7 20:11:31 (none) kernel: sa.sin_addr = 0x7ffffc38 a sockaddr is 16 bytes
Jun 7 20:12:13 (none) kernel: turbonet: call log: unexpected tx protocol 1
Jun 7 20:12:13 (none) kernel: turbonet: call log: unexpected rx protocol 1
Jun 7 20:12:14 (none) kernel: turbonet: call log: unexpected tx protocol 1
Jun 7 20:12:14 (none) kernel: turbonet: call log: unexpected rx protocol 1
Jun 7 20:12:15 (none) kernel: turbonet: call log: unexpected tx protocol 1
Jun 7 20:12:15 (none) kernel: turbonet: call log: unexpected rx protocol 1

If there was a problem with the turbonet driver itself, or anything to do with the IP config, I wouldn't be able to ftp/telnet/tivoweb/ping!!??

I am also curious how some people have turbonet2.o on theirs, when I have the same driver in the zip file that my nic_install came from, yet it seemed to install turbonet.o.

Also, I just noticed, that I stupidly chopped out the section of tclient which shows it attempting to pick up the phone, due to not thinking about what I was using grep for properly, so that has been restored now in my original post...

Anyone? 

Cheers,

Matt.


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

Do you have a file called /var/tmp/pppaddr ? If so try disabling it (actually it should be safe to delete it - it's ephemeral) & then trying DC via network.

.


----------



## mutant_matt2 (Dec 16, 2008)

Not at the moment (so probably, not when I last tried to connect over the network (test call), last night). What's in /var/tmp/pppaddr?

I also have now done a test http_get, to get a file off my server, so I know I can grab stuff on port 80 from the internet, via my Tivo (which would rule out any transparent proxy type issues?)

Cheers,

Matt.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

"Jun 7 20:12:13 (none) kernel: turbonet: call log: unexpected tx protocol 1" - that's a new one on me.

The "IP struct was not filled in!" bit is normal.

This is the only other reference I can find:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=337318


----------



## Wonk (Jan 22, 2006)

I've tried, half heartedly, a couple of times in the past few years to get the daily call working over the net (I've a populated cachecard). Being in the large% outside a chaste cable region, I've been thinking about trying to have another go at getting this working.

Grasping at straws, but I note that your IP setup, mine and that of tivotrebor in the other thread referenced here aren't in the network drivers default 192.168.[0 or 1, can't remember which].x address range (I run 192.168.88.0, you use 123 from what's posted above, and tivotrebor is in the 10.whatever range).

Now, my modest knowledge of these things suggests this shouldn't make a difference, but in the back of my mind I've always wondered if my home net was in the 'default' range the tivo net drivers expect, would that make the difference?


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

@Wonk 
Good spot. Yes it shouldn't make a difference of course but who knows what has been coded into the TiVo core software - it doesn't take much to imagine something like:

{pseudo-code}
if IP address of network = 192.168.1.0/24 or = 192.168.0.0/24 then
...use network
else
...use dial-up
endif
{/pseudocode}

You have to remember the programmers weren't _expecting_ ethernet to be used in UK TiVos (that only became standard in v3) so it's possible they coded in something just for testing/engineer use rather than allowing for all IP subnets. (That's pure conjecture of course!)

If I had time I could test this by tempo changing my router (from 192.168.1.x) but I can't right now.

Does anyone have the Daily Call working on a subnet of other than 192.168.1.x (or 192.168.0.x ?) ?

.


----------



## Maclynn (Oct 6, 2000)

Alt EPG does have a dial up option for normal operation if you dont need the online extras.


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

spitfires said:


> Does anyone have the Daily Call working on a subnet of other than 192.168.1.x (or 192.168.0.x ?) ?


Mines on 192.168.10.x and works fine on Cachecard. Had to change from 192.168.1.x many years ago when I got VPN to my work and clashed with works IP ranges.


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

^ Cool, thx for the info. Back to the drawing board then!


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

My Tivo is on 192.168.178.40 with GW of 192.168.178.1

It does seem to be a very odd issue which only effects some users....

But what do they all have in common?

The effected boxes are able to ping the Tivo servers or altepg servers from a telnet session but the program on the Tivo that calls for data selects the dialup route.

Does any option exist to tell Tivo that the dial-up modem does not exist?

Automan.


----------



## Wonk (Jan 22, 2006)

Ian_m said:


> Mines on 192.168.10.x and works fine on Cachecard. Had to change from 192.168.1.x many years ago when I got VPN to my work and clashed with works IP ranges.


Ah well, thought it was a long shot. VPN is exactly the reason I moved my range too.

Another oddity I've noticed in the past - if I add a default gateway to my TiVo so it can get out to the wilds of the net, the daily call via dialup fails.


----------



## mutant_matt2 (Dec 16, 2008)

TCM2007 said:


> "Jun 7 20:12:13 (none) kernel: turbonet: call log: unexpected tx protocol 1" - that's a new one on me.
> 
> This is the only other reference I can find:
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=337318


Thanks for that!  It seems in that thread, the fix was backgrounding a process in rc.sysinit.author, but mine are already so, I only have endpad, TWP & tserver.

Clutching at straws, my iicsetw line is set so:

(sleep 40; /var/hack/bin/iicsetw 0x8C 0x38 21 0x39 20) &

I can't beleive that if I were to do:

(sleep 40; /var/hack/bin/iicsetw 0x8C 0x38 21 0x39 20) > /dev/null 2>&1 &

it would make any difference? What do you guys have this set as? I presume, as this is a one off run thing, it's not expected to generate anything more than a quick couple of lines to stdout and/or stderr? Perhaps I should change it just to be completly, completly sure? 

Anybody know the answer to something that's still bugging me about, using nic_config_tivo, and if all it does is write rc.net (or rc.net.tubronet), why the fiddling anound with nic_config_tivo may/can be the fix (when the underlying files are already correct)??

I'm going to have another bash at this tonight, as we're away for the weekend, and are just about out of guide data from Tribune...(I could resort back to dial-up (assuming my account isn't "dead" yet), but I don't like being beaten!   )

Cheers,

Matt.


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

mutant_matt2 said:


> Thanks for that!  It seems in that thread, the fix was backgrounding a process in rc.sysinit.author, but mine are already so, I only have endpad, TWP & tserver.
> 
> Clutching at straws, my iicsetw line is set so:
> 
> ...


Yours
(sleep 40; /var/hack/bin/iicsetw 0x8C 0x38 21 0x39 20) &
My one
(sleep 40; /var/hack/bin/iicsetw 0x8C 0x38 21 0x39 20) &

Automan.


----------



## sjp (Oct 22, 2001)

while i have no idea what you're talking about, aren't those 2 lines the same? of course, it could be that they're supposed to.


----------



## Trinitron (Jan 20, 2003)

mutant_matt2 said:


> Anybody know the answer to something that's still bugging me about, using nic_config_tivo, and if all it does is write rc.net (or rc.net.tubronet), why the fiddling anound with nic_config_tivo may/can be the fix (when the underlying files are already correct)?


Unfortunately, no. A couple of years back my TiVo kept falling over to dialup every couple of weeks even though the network was set up, and had worked consistently for some time previously. Simply setting nic_config_tivo to 'dialup' then back to 'network' was not enough, it had to complete a call in each mode before it would go again. That suggests to me (but I can't think why) that something has to be matched up before TiVo uses eth0 instead of eth1 for the daily call.


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

sjp said:


> while i have no idea what you're talking about, aren't those 2 lines the same? of course, it could be that they're supposed to.


Indeed, the same and my one is okay 

Mutant,

Anything unusual about you broadband router or ISP?

Any wireless or home-plug type gadgets used in the internet connection to your Tivo?

I am with O2 BTW and use a FritzBox 7270. Tivo is hard wired.

Automan.


----------



## mutant_matt2 (Dec 16, 2008)

@Trinitron: OK, thanks!  That's odd then. It's as though there is a state/flag file somewhere, which nic_config_tivo changes, which gets changed back in some circumstances by something else. However, I've looked at the altEPG/OzTivo version of this script, but that doesn't seem to bear this out (and the silicon dust version being a binary means you can't check that).

Automan: Tivo is hard wired to a gigabit switch (in the lounge), which is hard wired to my main (distribution) gigabit switch (in my study), which is wired to my "internal" Router/NAT/Firewall, which is wired to my "external" ADSL Modem/Router (O2 Thomson BeBox). If I have to, I might temporarily change some of this, and I might resort to packet sniffing as well (assuming anything is even getting as far as going down the wire).

I've still got some transparent proxy/DNS Snooping/Spoofing stuff I've turned off in my O2 BeBox router today, to try (pretty certain it's not this), I will also try the suggestion of removing the 0.0.0.0 from the route line, and also will try adding a copy of rc.net as rc.net.turbonet. I am certain the internal router isn't getting in the way (as it doesn't have the transparent proxy capability in it's (default) firmware (WRT54G)).

Doing these one at a time, with the back-and-forward test procedure could take some time... 

One last thought (for now  ), it's not clear to me what/how the transpatent proxy stuff gets in the way of the dialer process. Is doing a successfull http_get from an internet facing server, on the TiVo a good test of this not being an issue, or not? (as I *have* successfully done this (above)).

Cheers,

Matt.


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

mutant_matt2 said:


> Automan: Tivo is hard wired to a gigabit switch (in the lounge), which is hard wired to my main (distribution) gigabit switch (in my study), which is wired to my "internal" Router/NAT/Firewall, which is wired to my "external" ADSL Modem/Router (O2 Thomson BeBox). If I have to, I might temporarily change some of this, and I might resort to packet sniffing as well (assuming anything is even getting as far as going down the wire).


Indeed, If possible I would try it without the internal "Router/NAT/Firewall" and feed it direct from your O2 box.

Automan.


----------



## Trinitron (Jan 20, 2003)

mutant_matt2 said:


> @Trinitron: OK, thanks!  That's odd then. It's as though there is a state/flag file somewhere, which nic_config_tivo changes, which gets changed back in some circumstances by something else.


No, I think you are right that nic_config_tivo only changes the rc.net setup. I'm speculating whether there is something internal that is checked/set by TiVo when the daily call is triggered, which is why it needs a reboot+successful call to get it working in my case.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

IIRC rc.sysinit calls rc.sysinit.author, which loads the hacks, thene when that returns control to rc.sysisint it then calls rc.net

With the thread I linked to, the problem was, I think, that unbackgrounded processes were not returning control to the script, so rc.net was never run. 

Try manually executing rc.net


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

@trinitron
I think that would be the /var/tmp/pppaddr file (see post #11). Although perhaps there's something else...

.


----------



## Trinitron (Jan 20, 2003)

spitfires said:


> @trinitron
> I think that would be the /var/tmp/pppaddr file (see post #11). Although perhaps there's something else...


Had a few minutes to waste, so I had a look at my Tivo and changed it back to dialup using nic_config_tivo. I didn't have pppaddr before or after the change.

@matt: The more interesting thing was I copied rc.net before changing to dialup, then rebooted (without doing a call). I then put the old rc.net back and did a test call - which used the network! nic_config_tivo was reporting the call option as network, so it must read rc.net to get its settings as I didn't change it back using the options.

None of that, of course, helps you I'm afraid.


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

mutant_matt2 said:


> Jun 7 20:12:13 (none) kernel: turbonet: call log: unexpected tx protocol 1


That suggests to me that the Daily Call program doesn't like the driver.



mutant_matt2 said:


> Does anybody know the difference between turbonet.o and turbonet2.o? (they have the same time/date stamp in my zip file, so one doesn't look "newer" than the other).


turbonet.o = turbonet driver
turbonet2.o = cachecard driver

I think you need to go the other way (as it were!) -try the older driver
ax88796.o = older turbonet driver

1) Copy the ax88796.o attached into /lib/modules
2) Manually edit (e.g. using joe) your /etc/rc.d/rc.net file and change the "turbonet.o" to "ax88796.o" so it loads this old driver
3) Make sure the /sbin/ifconfig line says "eth0" (it should do already)
4) Save file & reboot TiVo.

(Here's my rc.net just for reference)

```
if /sbin/insmod -f /lib/modules/ax88796.o macaddr=69C667 timing=3 ; then
        /sbin/ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.200 netmask 255.255.255.0 up
        /sbin/route.tivo add default gw 192.168.1.10
fi
```
.


----------



## tivotrebor (Oct 2, 2002)

I do have have a wireless bridge for my Tivo

i.e.

```
Tivo
    ^
    |
    |  Ethernet
    |
    V
[URL="http://support.netgear.com/app/products/model/a_id/2581"]Netgear WGPS606[/URL]
    ^
    |  Wireless
    V
Draytek Router
    ^
    |
    |  DSL Broadband.
    |
    V
The Internet
```
The TiVo has the MAC address of the wireless bridge from the router or a PC plugged into the router. Don't see why this should affect it though.

TiViTrebor


----------



## mutant_matt2 (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks for your further suggestion guys. However, the plot thickens. I made a small change to my O2 box, that's all I've changed. Then I checked I had my rc.net as I needed it for network (as posted above). With the phone plugged in, did a test call, it picked up the phone, this worked. Unplugged the phone, did a test call, this failed. So, giving up for the moment, I plugged the phone back in, did another test call (it worked), to check the account status (5: lifetime), then I did a daily call, over the phone (which worked fine). However it now seems to be dialing in, but also getting updates via the turbonet (so I'm half way there).

tclient (cut down, but still, sorry for the length):

06/09:16:24:59: /tvbin/TClient: inside TClient
06/09:16:24:59: /tvbin/TClient: No previously downloaded files remain in /var/packages
06/09:16:24:59: /tvbin/TClient: TClient: invoking init w/argv=-backup
06/09:16:24:59: /tvbin/TClient: writing In Progress to LastCallStatus
06/09:16:25:00: /tvbin/TClient: TClient init: 0
retrying after errTmBackgroundHoldoff ...
retrying after errTmBackgroundHoldoff ...
06/09:16:25:05: /tvbin/TClient: dial config code: () found
06/09:16:25:05: /tvbin/TClient: no line matches code = 
06/09:16:25:05: /tvbin/TClient: Using default TiVo Service params
06/09:16:25:05: /tvbin/TClient: updateStatus: In Progress EX| 29 48
06/09:16:25:05: /tvbin/TClient: writing In Progress to LastCallStatus
06/09:16:25:06: /tvbin/TClient: SendDialupEvent 30 9 EX|29
06/09:16:25:06: /tvbin/TClient: curPhNum is (), tollFreeAuth is (3)
06/09:16:25:06: /tvbin/TClient: allowing Def TFN use based on TFA
06/09:16:25:06: /tvbin/TClient: Host = 204.176.49.3
06/09:16:25:06: /tvbin/TClient: Port = 80
06/09:16:25:06: /tvbin/TClient: Phone = 08081050005
06/09:16:25:06: /tvbin/TClient: updateStatus: In Progress EX| 29 8
06/09:16:25:06: /tvbin/TClient: SendDialupEvent 30 9 EX|29
retrying after errTmBackgroundHoldoff ...
retrying after errTmBackgroundHoldoff ...
06/09:16:25:12: /tvbin/TClient: DataSets may not be enabled, could not find ShowcaseVersion: DataSet ShowcaseVersion does not exist.
06/09:16:25:13: /tvbin/TClient: mrsigtype=3 mrconnector=7...
06/09:16:25:13: /tvbin/TClient: mrsigtype=1 mrconnector=1...
06/09:16:25:14: /tvbin/TClient: Using error search string: D15[@]813
06/09:16:25:42: /tvbin/TClient: encryptLog called with infile = /var/persist/thumbslog.log.gz outfile = /var/persist/thumbslog.log.gz.bfg keyname = BACKHAUL_THUMB
06/09:16:25:42: /tvbin/TClient: EncryptLog Could not find /var/persist/thumbslog.log.gz
06/09:16:25:45: /tvbin/TClient: encryptLog called with infile = /var/log/tivoLog.prv.gz outfile = /var/log/tivoLog.prv.gz.bfg keyname = BACKHAUL_PRIVATE
06/09:16:26:00: /tvbin/TClient: updateStatus: In Progress EX| 28 7
06/09:16:26:00: /tvbin/TClient: SendDialupEvent 30 9 EX|28
06/09:16:26:00: /tvbin/TClient: end of tidyup
06/09:16:26:00: /tvbin/TClient: updateStatus: In Progress EX| 28 7
06/09:16:26:00: /tvbin/TClient: SendDialupEvent 30 9 EX|28
06/09:16:26:00: /tvbin/TClient: creating keyserver query
retrying after errTmBackgroundHoldoff ...
retrying after errTmBackgroundHoldoff ...
06/09:16:26:14: /tvbin/TClient: setting up Ident Block
06/09:16:26:14: /tvbin/TClient: returning messages: 
06/09:16:26:14: /tvbin/TClient: getting current software
06/09:16:26:14: /tvbin/TClient: found name = 2.5.5-01-1-023
06/09:16:26:16: /tvbin/TClient: found name = ACTIVE
06/09:16:26:16: /tvbin/TClient: Found 2.5.5-01-1 running
06/09:16:26:16: /tvbin/TClient: getting current showcases
06/09:16:26:16: /tvbin/TClient: getting locationID
06/09:16:26:16: /tvbin/TClient: Current postalcode: CM23
06/09:16:26:16: /tvbin/TClient: Using satellite location ID: DBS
06/09:16:26:16: /tvbin/TClient: getting headendID
06/09:16:26:16: /tvbin/TClient: getting headend ID List info
06/09:16:26:16: /tvbin/TClient: working on headend: dbobj546
06/09:16:26:16: /tvbin/TClient: Found TmsHeadendId = 0001172
06/09:16:26:18: /tvbin/TClient: working on headend: dbobj1181
06/09:16:26:18: /tvbin/TClient: Found TmsHeadendId = CM23Ant
listOfHeadendsWithStations = {0001172 {2648/-1 2649/-1 2650/-1 1495451/-1 2651/-1 2652/-1 2652/-1 2653/-1 2654/-1 2655/-1 2656/-1 2657/-1 2658/-1 2659/-1 2660/-1 2661/-1 2662/-1 2663/-1 2664/-1 2664/-1 2666/-1 2667/-1 2668/-1 2669/-1 2670/-1 2671/-1 2672/-1 2673/-1 2674/-1 2779/-1 2675/-1 2676/-1 2677/-1 2678/-1 2679/-1 2680/-1 2681/-1 2682/-1 2683/-1 2684/-1 2687/-1 2688/-1 555912/-1 555913/-1 555914/-1 2689/-1 2690/-1 2691/-1 2692/-1 2693/-1 2694/-1 2695/-1 1495453/-1 1495453/-1 2698/-1 2797/-1 1495454/-1 2699/-1 2700/-1 1204255/-1 1495456/-1 2702/-1 2703/-1 1495457/-1 2855/-1 1495458/-1 1495459/-1 1495460/-1 1495461/-1 2799/-1 2704/-1 2801/-1 2802/-1 2804/-1 2805/-1 2806/-1 2807/-1 2808/-1 569673/-1 2705/-1 2810/-1 2707/-1 2708/-1 527937/-1 2709/-1 1020044/-1 2712/-1 2713/-1 2714/-1 2813/-1 1495463/-1 1495464/-1 1495465/-1 2715/-1 2815/-1 2717/-1 2856/-1 2856/-1 2856/-1 1495467/-1 1495467/-1 1495468/-1 1495468/-1 1495468/-1 1495469/-1 1495469/-1 1495470/-1 1495470/-1 1495471/-1 1495471/-1 1495471/-1 1495472/-1 1495472/-1 1495472/-1 2718/-1 2718/-1 2719/-1 1495473/-1 1495473/-1 2823/-1 2827/-1 1495478/-1 2828/-1 2732/-1 123546/-1 1495479/-1 1495480/-1 1495481/-1 1495482/-1 2830/-1 2831/-1 1495483/-1 2832/-1 1495484/-1 1495485/-1 1495486/-1 1495487/-1 1495488/-1 1495489/-1 1495490/-1 1495491/-1 1495492/-1 1495493/-1 1495494/-1 1495495/-1 1495496/-1 1495497/-1 1495498/-1 1495499/-1 1495500/-1 1495501/-1 1495502/-1 1495503/-1 1495504/-1 1495505/-1 1495506/-1 1495507/-1 1495508/-1 1495509/-1 1495510/-1 1495511/-1 1495512/-1 1495513/-1 1495514/-1 1495515/-1 1495516/-1 1495517/-1 1495518/-1 2833/-1 2834/-1 2835/-1 2735/-1 2736/-1 1495548/-1 2837/-1 2737/-1 2738/-1 2739/-1 2740/-1 1495552/-1 2743/-1 82730/-1 1495555/-1 2751/-1 2753/-1 2841/-1 2754/-1 1495558/-1 2758/-1 1495559/-1 1495560/-1 1495560/-1 1495561/-1 2760/-1 1495562/-1 1495563/-1 1495565/-1 2762/-1 1495567/-1 1495568/-1 922847/-1 2764/-1 1495576/-1 1495577/-1 1495581/-1 2766/-1 1495583/-1 1495584/-1 2846/-1 1495585/-1 1495586/-1 1495589/-1 1495590/-1 2771/-1 1495593/-1 1495594/-1 1495595/-1 82731/-1 82732/-1 2775/-1 2775/-1 1495603/-1 1495604/-1 84137/-1 2849/-1 2777/-1 1495609/-1 1495610/-1 1495611/-1 82733/-1 1495613/-1 1495615/-1 34509/-1 34510/-1 41783/-1 41784/-1 1495616/-1 60971/-1 1495617/-1 440480/-1 187671/-1 1495621/-1 1495622/-1 1495623/-1 1495624/-1 1495625/-1 1495626/-1 1495629/-1 1495630/-1 440481/-1 440482/-1 440483/-1 1495631/-1 1495633/-1 1495635/-1 373946/-1 1495636/-1 417468/-1 1495637/-1 1495640/-1 516174/-1 1495649/-1 1495650/-1 706447/-1 792830/-1 1253896/-1 706448/-1 748840/-1 748841/-1 748842/-1 1495665/-1 1495670/-1 1495675/-1 1495684/-1 1495689/-1 1296055/-1 1020277/-1 1066367/-1 1495691/-1 1087490/-1 1151958/-1 1495698/-1 1495700/-1 1495704/-1 1495706/-1 1264931/-1 1495708/-1 1495709/-1 1495712/-1 1495714/-1 1495716/-1 1495717/-1 1495718/-1 1495722/-1 1572136/-1 1642181/-1 1661743/-1 1495521/-1 1495522/-1 1495523/-1 1495520/-1 1689087/-1 1723966/-1 1680669/-1 1751894/-1 1802340/-1 1775732/-1 1849892/-1 1880389/-1 1987067/-1 2003483/-1 2003482/-1 2017577/-1 1495454/-1 2036682/-1 2036681/-1 2036683/-1 2036684/-1 2020969/-1 2069587/-1 2069904/-1 1495560/-1 2084433/-1 2096900/-1 2126486/-1 2144339/-1 2149009/-1 2168719/-1 2168720/-1 1495699/-1 2189616/-1 2189617/-1 2205396/-1 2205397/-1 1997033/-1 2223688/-1 2225453/-1 2326419/-1 2326418/-1 2341803/-1 2354804/-1 2410107/-1 2420753/-1 2468080/-1 2555768/-1 2580182/-1 2580180/-1 2599728/-1 2611328/-1 2646325/-1 2665337/-1 2665336/-1 2688817/-1 2688818/-1 2688820/-1 2688819/-1 2793856/-1 2810798/-1 2083906/-1 2908108/-1 2957581/-1 2983533/-1 3062072/-1 3088135/-1 3088134/-1 3115727/-1 3130733/-1 3130732/-1 3144584/-1 3151785/-1 3190710/-1 3236447/-1 3236445/-1 3236446/-1 3236448/-1 3266349/-1 3266348/-1 3266349/-1 3281674/-1 3281673/-1 3296494/-1 3318384/-1 3327785/-1 3360008/-1 3360007/-1 3360010/-1 3360009/-1 3372467/-1 3375155/-1 3423828/-1 3439181/-1 3439182/-1 1495632/-1 1495642/-1 1495715/-1 2311993/-1 1495676/-1 1495677/-1 1495678/-1 1495690/-1 2265843/-1 2265844/-1 2734/-1 864837/-1 2741/-1 2847/-1 1495638/-1 2733/-1 2742/-1 1495619/-1 1495618/-1 1495668/-1 1495652/-1 2235787/-1 278610/-1 1495662/-1 2657419/-1 3266347/-1 3281672/-1 3472254/-1 3472256/-1 3475967/-1 3522587/-1 3581057/-1 1495719/-1 3596275/-1 3596274/-1 3628063/-1 3644922/-1 3644923/-1 3677704/-1 3693487/-1 3696870/-1 3710168/-1 3726490/-1 3726491/-1 3742909/-1 3742910/-1 3748389/-1 3774045/-1 3849514/-1 2260510/-1 3896184/-1 3911444/-1 3911443/-1 2767/-1 1495579/-1 3927052/-1 3864981/-1 3971547/-1 4007186/-1 4017064/-1 4017063/-1 4029295/-1 4047830/-1 4051978/-1 4051979/-1 4077761/-1 4077756/-1 4179638/-1 4192311/-1 4192312/-1 4195312/-1 4195314/-1 4195313/-1 3985383/-1 4211160/-1 4211159/-1 4211158/-1 4239933/-1 4239935/-1 4239932/-1 4239934/-1 4255808/-1 4255807/-1 4255806/-1 4255805/-1 4259174/-1 4259173/-1 4269655/-1 4272988/-1 4308330/-1 4324659/-1 4324660/-1 2069586/-1 4344272/-1 4344274/-1 4344273/-1 4437090/-1 4451916/-1 4451914/-1 4451913/-1 4474813/-1 2498113/-1 4525858/-1 4535043/-1 4535042/-1 4604419/-1 4723590/-1 4723591/-1 4865105/-1 4880672/-1 4883387/-1 4889509/-1 4893378/-1 4898844/-1 4898845/-1 4933759/-1 5029166/-1 5029167/-1 4422305/-1 5045746/-1 1495651/-1 1627599/-1 5090445/-1 5105284/-1 5119612/-1 5190384/-1 5203377/-1 5207109/-1 5222725/-1 5298337/-1 5301141/-1 5330250/-1 5380275/-1 5433179/-1 5433180/-1 5445076/-1 5200220/-1 5449945/-1 5449946/-1 5449944/-1 5475322/-1 5512157/-1 5530153/-1 5573637/-1 5578653/-1 5634641/-1 5651053/-1 5684325/-1 2665/-1 5694182/-1 1495613/-1 5748602/-1 5751816/-1 5780006/-1 5780007/-1 1495658/-1 5799182/-1 5800931/-1 4927173/-1 1495455/-1 4192313/-1 2810799/-1 1495695/-1 5880872/-1 5880873/-1 5883886/-1 5883887/-1 5883888/-1 5913269/-1 5913268/-1 5020122/-1 5935504/-1 5947085/-1 5967160/-1 1495726/-1 4344271/-1 5978237/-1 5978236/-1 2420410/-1 5995648/-1 5110095/-1 6107683/-1 6107685/-1 6107684/-1 6107686/-1 6107687/-1 6107688/-1 6120972/-1 6130024/-1 6130025/-1 2650/-1 2659/-1 6130025/-1 1253896/-1 2656/-1 2739/-1 2732/-1 2655/-1 2675/-1 1066367/-1 1775732/-1 1495548/-1 4077756/-1 2766/-1 2683/-1 3088135/-1 2806/-1 2801/-1 2807/-1 3088134/-1 2802/-1 2808/-1 569673/-1 2003483/-1 2804/-1 2667/-1 2672/-1 2674/-1 187671/-1 4898844/-1 527937/-1 2676/-1 2649/-1 2695/-1 2799/-1 2694/-1 748841/-1 2833/-1 2654/-1 6180516/-1 1495596/-1 5880656/-1 6376717/-1 6383417/-1 1495559/-1 6257797/-1 6407672/-1 4344274/-1 1495674/-1 4782034/-1 2768/-1 2769/-1}} {CM23Ant {2652/-1 2652/-1 2652/-1 2652/-1 2652/-1 2652/-1 2652/-1 2652/-1 2653/-1 2653/-1 2653/-1 2653/-1 2664/-1 2664/-1 2664/-1 2664/-1 2664/-1 2664/-1 2664/-1 2855/-1 2855/-1 2855/-1 2855/-1 2855/-1 2856/-1 2856/-1 2856/-1 2856/-1 2857/-1 2857/-1 2857/-1 2857/-1 2783/-1 2718/-1 2775/-1 2775/-1 2775/-1 2787/-1 2787/-1 2787/-1}}
06/09:16:26:19: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2648 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:20: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2649 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:20: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2650 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:20: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495451 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:20: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2651 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:20: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2652 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:20: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2652 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:20: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2653 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:20: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2654 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:20: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2655 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:20: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2656 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:20: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2657 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:20: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2658 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:20: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2659 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:20: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2660 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:20: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2661 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:21: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2662 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:21: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2663 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:21: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2664 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:21: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2664 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:21: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2666 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:21: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2667 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:21: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2668 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:21: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2669 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:21: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2670 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:21: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2671 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:21: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2672 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:21: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2673 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:21: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2674 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:21: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2779 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:21: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2675 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:21: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2676 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:22: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2677 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:22: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2678 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:22: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2679 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:22: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2680 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:22: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2681 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:22: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2682 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:22: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2683 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:22: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2684 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:22: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2687 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:22: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2688 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:22: /tvbin/TClient: Station 555912 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:22: /tvbin/TClient: Station 555913 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:22: /tvbin/TClient: Station 555914 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:22: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2689 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:22: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2690 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:22: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2691 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:22: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2692 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:23: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2693 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:23: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2694 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:23: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2695 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:23: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495453 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:23: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495453 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:23: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2698 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:23: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2797 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:23: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495454 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:23: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2699 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:23: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2700 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:23: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1204255 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:23: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495456 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:23: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2702 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:23: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2703 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:23: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495457 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:23: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2855 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:24: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495458 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:24: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495459 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:24: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495460 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:24: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495461 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:24: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2799 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:24: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2704 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:24: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2801 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:24: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2802 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:24: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2804 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:24: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2805 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:24: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2806 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:24: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2807 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:24: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2808 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:24: /tvbin/TClient: Station 569673 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:24: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2705 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:24: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2810 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:25: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2707 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:25: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2708 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:25: /tvbin/TClient: Station 527937 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:25: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2709 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:25: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1020044 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:25: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2712 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:25: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2713 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:25: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2714 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:25: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2813 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:25: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495463 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:25: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495464 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:25: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495465 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:25: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2715 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:25: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2815 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:25: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2717 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:25: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2856 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:25: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2856 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:26: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2856 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:26: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495467 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:26: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495467 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:26: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495468 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:26: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495468 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:26: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495468 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:26: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495469 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:26: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495469 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:26: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495470 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:26: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495470 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:26: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495471 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:26: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495471 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:26: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495471 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:26: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495472 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:26: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495472 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:26: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495472 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:26: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2718 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:27: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2718 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:27: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2719 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:27: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495473 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:27: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495473 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:27: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2823 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:27: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2827 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:27: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495478 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:27: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2828 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:27: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2732 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:27: /tvbin/TClient: Station 123546 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:27: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495479 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:27: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495480 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:27: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495481 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:27: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495482 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:27: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2830 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:27: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2831 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:27: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495483 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:27: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2832 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:27: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495484 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:28: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495485 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:28: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495486 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:28: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495487 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:28: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495488 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:28: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495489 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:28: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495490 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:28: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495491 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:28: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495492 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:28: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495493 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:28: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495494 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:28: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495495 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:28: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495496 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:28: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495497 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:28: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495498 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:28: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495499 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:28: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495500 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:28: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495501 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:29: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495502 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:29: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495503 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:29: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495504 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:29: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495505 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:29: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495506 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:29: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495507 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:29: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495508 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:29: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495509 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:29: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495510 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:29: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495511 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:29: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495512 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:29: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495513 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:29: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495514 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:29: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495515 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:29: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495516 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:29: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495517 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:29: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495518 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:30: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2833 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:30: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2834 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:30: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2835 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:30: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2735 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:30: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2736 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:30: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495548 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:30: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2837 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:30: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2737 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:30: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2738 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:30: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2739 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:30: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2740 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:30: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495552 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:30: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2743 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:30: /tvbin/TClient: Station 82730 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:30: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495555 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:31: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2751 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:31: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2753 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:31: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2841 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:31: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2754 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:31: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495558 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:31: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2758 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:31: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495559 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:31: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495560 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:31: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495560 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:31: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495561 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:31: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2760 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:31: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495562 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:31: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495563 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:31: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495565 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:31: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2762 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:31: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495567 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:31: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495568 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:31: /tvbin/TClient: Station 922847 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:32: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2764 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:32: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495576 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:32: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495577 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:32: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495581 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:32: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2766 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:32: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495583 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:32: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495584 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:32: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2846 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:32: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495585 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:32: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495586 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:32: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495589 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:32: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495590 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:32: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2771 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:32: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495593 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:32: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495594 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:32: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495595 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:32: /tvbin/TClient: Station 82731 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:32: /tvbin/TClient: Station 82732 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:33: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2775 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:33: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2775 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:33: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495603 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:33: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495604 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:33: /tvbin/TClient: Station 84137 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:33: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2849 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:33: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2777 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:33: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495609 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:33: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495610 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:33: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495611 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:33: /tvbin/TClient: Station 82733 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:33: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495613 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:33: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495615 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:33: /tvbin/TClient: Station 34509 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:33: /tvbin/TClient: Station 34510 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:33: /tvbin/TClient: Station 41783 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:34: /tvbin/TClient: Station 41784 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:34: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495616 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:34: /tvbin/TClient: Station 60971 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:34: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495617 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:34: /tvbin/TClient: Station 440480 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:34: /tvbin/TClient: Station 187671 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:34: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495621 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:34: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495622 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:34: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495623 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:34: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495624 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:34: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495625 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:34: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495626 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:34: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495629 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:34: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495630 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:34: /tvbin/TClient: Station 440481 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:34: /tvbin/TClient: Station 440482 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:35: /tvbin/TClient: Station 440483 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:35: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495631 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:35: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495633 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:35: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495635 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:35: /tvbin/TClient: Station 373946 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:35: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495636 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:35: /tvbin/TClient: Station 417468 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:35: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495637 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:35: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495640 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:35: /tvbin/TClient: Station 516174 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:35: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495649 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:35: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495650 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:35: /tvbin/TClient: Station 706447 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:35: /tvbin/TClient: Station 792830 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:35: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1253896 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:35: /tvbin/TClient: Station 706448 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:36: /tvbin/TClient: Station 748840 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:36: /tvbin/TClient: Station 748841 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:36: /tvbin/TClient: Station 748842 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:36: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495665 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:36: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495670 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:36: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495675 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:36: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495684 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:36: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495689 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:36: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1296055 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:36: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1020277 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:36: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1066367 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:36: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495691 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:36: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1087490 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:36: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1151958 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:36: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495698 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:36: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495700 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:36: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495704 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:37: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495706 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:37: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1264931 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:37: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495708 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:37: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495709 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:37: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495712 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:37: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495714 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:37: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495716 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:37: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495717 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:37: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495718 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:37: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495722 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:37: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1572136 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:37: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1642181 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:37: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1661743 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:37: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495521 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:37: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495522 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:37: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495523 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:37: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495520 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:38: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1689087 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:38: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1723966 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:38: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1680669 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:38: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1751894 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:38: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1802340 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:38: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1775732 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:38: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1849892 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:38: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1880389 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:38: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1987067 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:38: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2003483 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:38: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2003482 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:38: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2017577 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:38: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495454 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:38: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2036682 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:38: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2036681 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:38: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2036683 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:38: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2036684 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:38: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2020969 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:39: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2069587 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:39: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2069904 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:39: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495560 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:39: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2084433 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:39: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2096900 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:39: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2126486 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:39: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2144339 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:39: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2149009 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:39: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2168719 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:39: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2168720 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:39: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495699 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:39: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2189616 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:39: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2189617 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:39: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2205396 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:39: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2205397 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:39: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1997033 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:40: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2223688 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:40: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2225453 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:40: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2326419 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:40: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2326418 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:40: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2341803 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:40: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2354804 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:40: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2410107 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:40: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2420753 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:40: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2468080 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:40: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2555768 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:40: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2580182 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:40: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2580180 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:40: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2599728 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:40: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2611328 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:40: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2646325 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:40: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2665337 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:40: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2665336 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:41: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2688817 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:41: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2688818 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:41: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2688820 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:41: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2688819 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:41: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2793856 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:41: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2810798 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:41: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2083906 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:41: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2908108 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:41: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2957581 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:41: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2983533 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:41: /tvbin/TClient: Station 3062072 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:41: /tvbin/TClient: Station 3088135 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:41: /tvbin/TClient: Station 3088134 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:41: /tvbin/TClient: Station 3115727 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:41: /tvbin/TClient: Station 3130733 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:41: /tvbin/TClient: Station 3130732 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:42: /tvbin/TClient: Station 3144584 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:42: /tvbin/TClient: Station 3151785 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:42: /tvbin/TClient: Station 3190710 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:42: /tvbin/TClient: Station 3236447 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:42: /tvbin/TClient: Station 3236445 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:42: /tvbin/TClient: Station 3236446 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:42: /tvbin/TClient: Station 3236448 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:42: /tvbin/TClient: Station 3266349 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:42: /tvbin/TClient: Station 3266348 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:42: /tvbin/TClient: Station 3266349 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:42: /tvbin/TClient: Station 3281674 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:42: /tvbin/TClient: Station 3281673 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:42: /tvbin/TClient: Station 3296494 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:42: /tvbin/TClient: Station 3318384 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:42: /tvbin/TClient: Station 3327785 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:42: /tvbin/TClient: Station 3360008 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:42: /tvbin/TClient: Station 3360007 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:43: /tvbin/TClient: Station 3360010 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:43: /tvbin/TClient: Station 3360009 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:43: /tvbin/TClient: Station 3372467 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:43: /tvbin/TClient: Station 3375155 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:43: /tvbin/TClient: Station 3423828 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:43: /tvbin/TClient: Station 3439181 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:43: /tvbin/TClient: Station 3439182 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:43: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495632 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:43: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495642 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:43: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495715 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:43: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2311993 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:43: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495676 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:43: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495677 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:43: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495678 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:43: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495690 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:43: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2265843 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:43: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2265844 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:44: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2734 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:44: /tvbin/TClient: Station 864837 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:44: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2741 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:44: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2847 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:44: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495638 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:44: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2733 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:44: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2742 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:44: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495619 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:44: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495618 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:44: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495668 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:44: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495652 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:44: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2235787 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:44: /tvbin/TClient: Station 278610 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:44: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495662 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:44: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2657419 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:44: /tvbin/TClient: Station 3266347 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:45: /tvbin/TClient: Station 3281672 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:45: /tvbin/TClient: Station 3472254 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:45: /tvbin/TClient: Station 3472256 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:45: /tvbin/TClient: Station 3475967 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:45: /tvbin/TClient: Station 3522587 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:45: /tvbin/TClient: Station 3581057 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:45: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495719 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:45: /tvbin/TClient: Station 3596275 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:45: /tvbin/TClient: Station 3596274 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:45: /tvbin/TClient: Station 3628063 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:45: /tvbin/TClient: Station 3644922 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:45: /tvbin/TClient: Station 3644923 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:45: /tvbin/TClient: Station 3677704 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:45: /tvbin/TClient: Station 3693487 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:45: /tvbin/TClient: Station 3696870 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:45: /tvbin/TClient: Station 3710168 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:45: /tvbin/TClient: Station 3726490 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:45: /tvbin/TClient: Station 3726491 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:46: /tvbin/TClient: Station 3742909 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:46: /tvbin/TClient: Station 3742910 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:46: /tvbin/TClient: Station 3748389 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:46: /tvbin/TClient: Station 3774045 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:46: /tvbin/TClient: Station 3849514 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:46: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2260510 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:46: /tvbin/TClient: Station 3896184 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:46: /tvbin/TClient: Station 3911444 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:46: /tvbin/TClient: Station 3911443 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:46: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2767 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:46: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495579 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:46: /tvbin/TClient: Station 3927052 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:46: /tvbin/TClient: Station 3864981 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:46: /tvbin/TClient: Station 3971547 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:46: /tvbin/TClient: Station 4007186 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:46: /tvbin/TClient: Station 4017064 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:47: /tvbin/TClient: Station 4017063 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:47: /tvbin/TClient: Station 4029295 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:47: /tvbin/TClient: Station 4047830 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:47: /tvbin/TClient: Station 4051978 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:47: /tvbin/TClient: Station 4051979 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:47: /tvbin/TClient: Station 4077761 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:47: /tvbin/TClient: Station 4077756 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:47: /tvbin/TClient: Station 4179638 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:47: /tvbin/TClient: Station 4192311 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:47: /tvbin/TClient: Station 4192312 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:47: /tvbin/TClient: Station 4195312 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:47: /tvbin/TClient: Station 4195314 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:47: /tvbin/TClient: Station 4195313 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:47: /tvbin/TClient: Station 3985383 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:47: /tvbin/TClient: Station 4211160 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:47: /tvbin/TClient: Station 4211159 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:47: /tvbin/TClient: Station 4211158 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:48: /tvbin/TClient: Station 4239933 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:48: /tvbin/TClient: Station 4239935 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:48: /tvbin/TClient: Station 4239932 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:48: /tvbin/TClient: Station 4239934 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:48: /tvbin/TClient: Station 4255808 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:48: /tvbin/TClient: Station 4255807 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:48: /tvbin/TClient: Station 4255806 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:48: /tvbin/TClient: Station 4255805 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:48: /tvbin/TClient: Station 4259174 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:48: /tvbin/TClient: Station 4259173 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:48: /tvbin/TClient: Station 4269655 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:48: /tvbin/TClient: Station 4272988 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:48: /tvbin/TClient: Station 4308330 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:48: /tvbin/TClient: Station 4324659 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:48: /tvbin/TClient: Station 4324660 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:48: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2069586 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:48: /tvbin/TClient: Station 4344272 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:49: /tvbin/TClient: Station 4344274 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:49: /tvbin/TClient: Station 4344273 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:49: /tvbin/TClient: Station 4437090 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:49: /tvbin/TClient: Station 4451916 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:49: /tvbin/TClient: Station 4451914 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:49: /tvbin/TClient: Station 4451913 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:49: /tvbin/TClient: Station 4474813 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:49: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2498113 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:49: /tvbin/TClient: Station 4525858 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:49: /tvbin/TClient: Station 4535043 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:49: /tvbin/TClient: Station 4535042 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:49: /tvbin/TClient: Station 4604419 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:49: /tvbin/TClient: Station 4723590 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:49: /tvbin/TClient: Station 4723591 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:49: /tvbin/TClient: Station 4865105 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:49: /tvbin/TClient: Station 4880672 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:49: /tvbin/TClient: Station 4883387 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:50: /tvbin/TClient: Station 4889509 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:50: /tvbin/TClient: Station 4893378 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:50: /tvbin/TClient: Station 4898844 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:50: /tvbin/TClient: Station 4898845 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:50: /tvbin/TClient: Station 4933759 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:50: /tvbin/TClient: Station 5029166 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:50: /tvbin/TClient: Station 5029167 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:50: /tvbin/TClient: Station 4422305 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:50: /tvbin/TClient: Station 5045746 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:50: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495651 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:50: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1627599 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:50: /tvbin/TClient: Station 5090445 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:50: /tvbin/TClient: Station 5105284 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:50: /tvbin/TClient: Station 5119612 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:50: /tvbin/TClient: Station 5190384 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:50: /tvbin/TClient: Station 5203377 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:50: /tvbin/TClient: Station 5207109 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:50: /tvbin/TClient: Station 5222725 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:51: /tvbin/TClient: Station 5298337 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:51: /tvbin/TClient: Station 5301141 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:51: /tvbin/TClient: Station 5330250 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:51: /tvbin/TClient: Station 5380275 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:51: /tvbin/TClient: Station 5433179 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:51: /tvbin/TClient: Station 5433180 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:51: /tvbin/TClient: Station 5445076 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:51: /tvbin/TClient: Station 5200220 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:51: /tvbin/TClient: Station 5449945 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:51: /tvbin/TClient: Station 5449946 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:51: /tvbin/TClient: Station 5449944 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:51: /tvbin/TClient: Station 5475322 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:51: /tvbin/TClient: Station 5512157 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:51: /tvbin/TClient: Station 5530153 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:51: /tvbin/TClient: Station 5573637 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:51: /tvbin/TClient: Station 5578653 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:52: /tvbin/TClient: Station 5634641 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:52: /tvbin/TClient: Station 5651053 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:52: /tvbin/TClient: Station 5684325 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:52: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2665 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:52: /tvbin/TClient: Station 5694182 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:52: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495613 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:52: /tvbin/TClient: Station 5748602 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:52: /tvbin/TClient: Station 5751816 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:52: /tvbin/TClient: Station 5780006 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:52: /tvbin/TClient: Station 5780007 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:52: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495658 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:52: /tvbin/TClient: Station 5799182 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:52: /tvbin/TClient: Station 5800931 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:52: /tvbin/TClient: Station 4927173 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:52: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495455 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:52: /tvbin/TClient: Station 4192313 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:53: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2810799 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:53: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495695 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:53: /tvbin/TClient: Station 5880872 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:53: /tvbin/TClient: Station 5880873 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:53: /tvbin/TClient: Station 5883886 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:53: /tvbin/TClient: Station 5883887 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:53: /tvbin/TClient: Station 5883888 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:53: /tvbin/TClient: Station 5913269 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:53: /tvbin/TClient: Station 5913268 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:53: /tvbin/TClient: Station 5020122 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:53: /tvbin/TClient: Station 5935504 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:53: /tvbin/TClient: Station 5947085 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:53: /tvbin/TClient: Station 5967160 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:53: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495726 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:53: /tvbin/TClient: Station 4344271 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:53: /tvbin/TClient: Station 5978237 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:53: /tvbin/TClient: Station 5978236 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:54: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2420410 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:54: /tvbin/TClient: Station 5995648 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:54: /tvbin/TClient: Station 5110095 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:54: /tvbin/TClient: Station 6107683 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:54: /tvbin/TClient: Station 6107685 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:54: /tvbin/TClient: Station 6107684 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:54: /tvbin/TClient: Station 6107686 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:54: /tvbin/TClient: Station 6107687 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:54: /tvbin/TClient: Station 6107688 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:54: /tvbin/TClient: Station 6120972 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:54: /tvbin/TClient: Station 6130024 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:54: /tvbin/TClient: Station 6130025 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:54: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2650 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:54: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2659 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:54: /tvbin/TClient: Station 6130025 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:54: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1253896 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:55: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2656 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:55: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2739 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:55: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2732 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:55: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2655 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:55: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2675 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:55: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1066367 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:55: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1775732 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:55: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495548 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:55: /tvbin/TClient: Station 4077756 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:55: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2766 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:55: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2683 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:55: /tvbin/TClient: Station 3088135 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:55: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2806 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:55: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2801 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:55: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2807 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:55: /tvbin/TClient: Station 3088134 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:56: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2802 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:56: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2808 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:56: /tvbin/TClient: Station 569673 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:56: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2003483 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:56: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2804 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:56: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2667 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:56: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2672 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:56: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2674 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:56: /tvbin/TClient: Station 187671 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:56: /tvbin/TClient: Station 4898844 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:56: /tvbin/TClient: Station 527937 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:56: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2676 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:56: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2649 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:56: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2695 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:56: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2799 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:56: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2694 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:56: /tvbin/TClient: Station 748841 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:57: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2833 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:57: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2654 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:57: /tvbin/TClient: Station 6180516 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:57: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495596 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:26:57: /tvbin/TClient: Station 5880656 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
retrying after errTmBackgroundHoldoff ...
retrying after errTmBackgroundHoldoff ...
06/09:16:27:05: /tvbin/TClient: Station 6376717 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:27:05: /tvbin/TClient: Station 6383417 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:27:05: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495559 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:27:05: /tvbin/TClient: Station 6257797 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:27:05: /tvbin/TClient: Station 6407672 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:27:05: /tvbin/TClient: Station 4344274 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:27:05: /tvbin/TClient: Station 1495674 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:27:05: /tvbin/TClient: Station 4782034 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:27:06: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2768 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:27:06: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2769 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:27:06: /tvbin/TClient: Last day of programming data for 0001172 is 15144
06/09:16:27:06: /tvbin/TClient: retHeadStr = 0001172-15144|
06/09:16:27:06: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2652 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:27:06: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2652 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:27:06: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2652 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:27:06: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2652 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:27:06: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2652 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:27:06: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2652 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:27:06: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2652 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:27:06: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2652 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:27:06: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2653 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:27:06: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2653 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:27:06: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2653 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:27:06: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2653 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:27:06: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2664 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:27:06: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2664 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:27:06: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2664 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:27:07: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2664 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:27:07: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2664 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:27:07: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2664 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:27:07: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2664 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:27:07: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2855 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:27:07: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2855 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:27:07: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2855 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:27:07: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2855 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:27:07: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2855 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:27:07: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2856 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:27:07: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2856 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:27:07: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2856 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:27:07: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2856 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:27:07: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2857 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:27:07: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2857 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:27:07: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2857 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:27:07: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2857 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:27:07: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2783 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:27:08: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2718 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:27:08: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2775 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:27:08: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2775 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:27:08: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2775 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:27:08: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2787 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:27:08: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2787 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:27:08: /tvbin/TClient: Station 2787 last day is 15144 (lastDay=15144)
06/09:16:27:08: /tvbin/TClient: Last day of programming data for CM23Ant is 15144
06/09:16:27:08: /tvbin/TClient: retHeadStr = 0001172-15144|CM23Ant-15144|
06/09:16:27:08: /tvbin/TClient: setting up TCD411 block
06/09:16:27:08: /tvbin/TClient: setting area code: 
06/09:16:27:08: /tvbin/TClient: 
06/09:16:27:08: /tvbin/TClient: Start TCD411 Request ==================
06/09:16:27:08: /tvbin/TClient: areaCode: 
06/09:16:27:08: /tvbin/TClient: prefix: 
06/09:16:27:08: /tvbin/TClient: dialInAreaCode: 
06/09:16:27:08: /tvbin/TClient: curPhNum: 
06/09:16:27:08: /tvbin/TClient: objVer: 
06/09:16:27:08: /tvbin/TClient: tcdId: 02300006020ED2A
06/09:16:27:08: /tvbin/TClient: callId: 1307636706
06/09:16:27:08: /tvbin/TClient: dialPrefix: 
06/09:16:27:08: /tvbin/TClient: dialToneCheck: 0
06/09:16:27:08: /tvbin/TClient: offHookDetect: 
06/09:16:27:08: /tvbin/TClient: tonePulseDial: T
06/09:16:27:08: /tvbin/TClient: callWaitPrefix: 
06/09:16:27:08: /tvbin/TClient: tollFreeAuth: 3
06/09:16:27:08: /tvbin/TClient: callType: TS_SR_ACCEPTED
06/09:16:27:08: /tvbin/TClient: swVerName: 2.5.5-01-1-023
06/09:16:27:08: /tvbin/TClient: End TCD411 Request ==================
06/09:16:27:08: /tvbin/TClient: 
06/09:16:27:08: /tvbin/TClient: Start Ident =====================
06/09:16:27:08: /tvbin/TClient: version: 3
06/09:16:27:08: /tvbin/TClient: centerID: 02300006020ED2A
06/09:16:27:08: /tvbin/TClient: reasonCode: 1
06/09:16:27:08: /tvbin/TClient: softwareDesc: 468089-51|468071-1|468073-1|468075-1|468077-1|468079-1|468081-1|468083-1|468085-1|468087-1|468090-1|468091-1|468092-1|468093-1|468094-1|468095-1|468096-1|468097-1|468098-1|468099-1|468100-1|468101-1|468102-1|468103-1|468104-1|468105-1|468106-1|468107-1|468108-1|468109-1|468110-1|468111-1|468112-1|468113-1|468114-1|468115-1|468116-1|468117-1|468118-1|468119-1|468120-1|468121-1|468122-1|468123-1|468124-1|468125-1|468127-1|468128-1|468129-1|468130-1|468131-1|468132-1|468133-1|468134-1|468135-1|468136-1|468137-1|468138-1|468139-1|24252-77|24264-362|387715-4|61464-40|24273-54|24294-76|427608-4|24306-72|24337-54|24352-638|24358-36|24380-12|
06/09:16:27:08: /tvbin/TClient: locationID: CM23-820|DBS-1453
06/09:16:27:08: /tvbin/TClient: sequenceCookie: 12345678
06/09:16:27:08: /tvbin/TClient: headendID: 0001172-15144|CM23Ant-15144|
06/09:16:27:08: /tvbin/TClient: showcaseDesc: showcase0-0
06/09:16:27:08: /tvbin/TClient: inventoryFile: 0001172-15124|CM23Ant-15124-t2|ids:uk
06/09:16:27:08: /tvbin/TClient: waitingCount: 0
06/09:16:27:08: /tvbin/TClient: dialConfig: 
06/09:16:27:08: /tvbin/TClient: confInfo: 
06/09:16:27:08: /tvbin/TClient: messageDesc: 
06/09:16:27:08: /tvbin/TClient: irdbVersion: 317
06/09:16:27:08: /tvbin/TClient: genreVersion: 46
06/09:16:27:08: /tvbin/TClient: logoVersion: 24
06/09:16:27:08: /tvbin/TClient: affiliationVersion: 8
06/09:16:27:08: /tvbin/TClient: showcaseVersion: 
06/09:16:27:08: /tvbin/TClient: swVerName: 2.5.5-01-1-023
06/09:16:27:08: /tvbin/TClient: configParameterList: zip=CM23,dar=,rcq=,tz=7,as=,tun=,suc=7
06/09:16:27:08: /tvbin/TClient: sourceParameterList: st=3,con=7,drm=2,ekr=,ccn=20016,brn=GRUNDIG,lin=17,irs=150;st=1,con=1,drm=,ekr=,ccn=,brn=,lin=16,irs=
06/09:16:27:08: /tvbin/TClient: apgOnly: 
06/09:16:27:08: /tvbin/TClient: useChksums: TRUE
06/09:16:27:08: /tvbin/TClient: premiumShowcases: 
06/09:16:27:08: /tvbin/TClient: captureRequests: 
06/09:16:27:08: /tvbin/TClient: menuItems: 
06/09:16:27:08: /tvbin/TClient: otherDataSets: HDGenre-4|MS_ServiceChange-12|MS_ServiceChange_pmi-12|MS_UpdatedServiceAgreement1-6|MS_UpdatedServiceAgreement1_pmi-6|MS_VMPromo01-6|MS_VMPromo01_pmi-6|MS_VMPromo02-6|MS_VMPromo02_pmi-6|MS_VMPromo02b-6|MS_VMPromo02b_pmi-6|MS_VMPromo02c-4|MS_VMPromo02c_pmi-4|MS_VMPromo03-4|MS_VMPromo04-4|MS_VMPromo04_pmi-4|MS_VMPromo05-5|MS_VMPromo05_pmi-5|MS_VMPromo06-4|MS_VMPromo06_pmi-4|MS_VMPromo07-4|MS_VMPromo07_pmi-4|MS_VMPromo08-4|MS_VMPromo08_pmi-4|MS_VMPromo09-4|MS_VMPromo09_pmi-4|MS_VMPromo10-4|MS_VMPromo10_pmi-4|MS_VMPromo11-4|MS_VMPromo11_pmi-4|MS_VMPromo3_pmi-4|RM_cleanTvShow-|
06/09:16:27:08: /tvbin/TClient: rbBackgrounds: 
06/09:16:27:08: /tvbin/TClient: dataGroupList: CR_Standard|DG_standard|MI_Standard|SF_SerialLogging|SW_released
06/09:16:27:08: /tvbin/TClient: lstAvalancheDnload: 0,0 0,0
06/09:16:27:08: /tvbin/TClient: userInitiated: 1
06/09:16:27:08: /tvbin/TClient: End Ident =====================
06/09:16:27:08: /tvbin/TClient: 
06/09:16:27:08: /tvbin/TClient: Logging camid.
06/09:16:27:08: /tvbin/TClient: CAM_ID not found.
06/09:16:27:08: /tvbin/TClient: Ird Id.
06/09:16:27:08: /tvbin/TClient: toneOrPulse = 0
06/09:16:27:08: /tvbin/TClient: dialPrefix = {}
06/09:16:27:08: /tvbin/TClient: callWaitingPrefix == {}
06/09:16:27:08: /tvbin/TClient: phoneNumber = 08081050005
06/09:16:27:08: /tvbin/TClient: phoneAvailableDetection = 1
06/09:16:27:08: /tvbin/TClient: dialToneDetection = 1
06/09:16:27:09: /tvbin/TClient: Starting dial.expect with:
06/09:16:27:09: /tvbin/TClient: toneOrPulse = T
06/09:16:27:09: /tvbin/TClient: dialPrefix = {}
06/09:16:27:09: /tvbin/TClient: callWaitingPrefix = {}
06/09:16:27:09: /tvbin/TClient: phoneNumber = 08081050005
06/09:16:27:09: /tvbin/TClient: phoneAvailableDetection = 0
06/09:16:27:09: /tvbin/TClient: dialToneDetection = 0
06/09:16:27:09: /tvbin/TClient: useV34 = 0
06/09:16:27:09: /tvbin/TClient: updateStatus: In Progress CL| 30 24
06/09:16:27:09: /tvbin/TClient: SendDialupEvent 30 9 CL|30
06/09:16:27:40: /tvbin/TClient: Whole result is spawn /tvbin/modemtest -expect 
ATZ
ATZ

OK
Checking for modem type...
ATI3

P2109-V90

OK
Modem type is 2109
*****NEW***** modem
ATQ0

OK
ATS0=0

OK
AT+GCI=B4

OK
AT-STE=2

OK
ATW2S6=8S7=50S11=100%C0&D2+MS=V34

OK
ATW1X4

OK
ATX3

OK
AT-TTE=1500,200,500

OK
Current line voltage (in volts, of course!): 
AT-TRV

49.64
OK
new modem...line status interrupt disabled
ATDT08081050005

+MCR: V34

+MRR: 33600,33600

+ER: LAPM

CONNECT 5Sending a carriage return
Expecting ogin: or ame:
7600

UQKT2 tnt1.lnd9.gbr.da.uu.net

Login: Got ogin:
Sending [email protected]
Expecting sword:
[email protected]
Password: Got sword:
Sending password
dialcode is:OK
06/09:16:27:40: /tvbin/TClient: updateStatus: In Progress CL| 32 12
06/09:16:27:40: /tvbin/TClient: SendDialupEvent 30 9 CL|32
06/09:16:27:41: /tvbin/TClient: Starting pppd, code=OK
06/09:16:27:41: /tvbin/TClient: updateStatus: In Progress ST| 33 13
06/09:16:27:41: /tvbin/TClient: SendDialupEvent 30 9 ST|33
06/09:16:27:42: /tvbin/TClient: waiting for PPP - 1
06/09:16:27:45: /tvbin/TClient: updateStatus: In Progress ST| 33 14
06/09:16:27:45: /tvbin/TClient: SendDialupEvent 30 9 ST|33
06/09:16:27:45: /tvbin/TClient: About to connect to 204.176.49.3:80
06/09:16:27:45: /tvbin/TClient: Executing HTTP command: /tvbin/http_post /var/log/svclog http://204.176.49.3:80/tivo-service/mlog.cgi OFF OFF ON
06/09:16:27:45: /tvbin/TClient: about to do TCD411 Call
06/09:16:27:45: /tvbin/TClient: Executing HTTP command: /tvbin/tclient_post 204.176.49.3:80 /var/tmp/TCD411.send /var/tmp/TCD411.recv 300 ON
06/09:16:27:46: /tvbin/TClient: doHttpCall returned: 1
06/09:16:27:46: /tvbin/TClient: reading HTTP header...
06/09:16:27:46: /tvbin/TClient: HTTP header: HTTP/1.1 200 OK
06/09:16:27:46: /tvbin/TClient: HTTP header: Date: Thu, 09 Jun 2011 16:27:39 GMT
06/09:16:27:46: /tvbin/TClient: HTTP header: Server: Apache
06/09:16:27:46: /tvbin/TClient: HTTP header: Content-Length: 58
06/09:16:27:46: /tvbin/TClient: HTTP header: Connection: close
06/09:16:27:46: /tvbin/TClient: HTTP header: Content-Type: text/plain
06/09:16:27:46: /tvbin/TClient: Got end of Header
06/09:16:27:46: /tvbin/TClient: TCD411RespCli::readBlock returned: 1
06/09:16:27:46: /tvbin/TClient: 
06/09:16:27:46: /tvbin/TClient: Start TCD411Resp =====================
06/09:16:27:46: /tvbin/TClient: errMsg: 
06/09:16:27:46: /tvbin/TClient: areaCodeObj: OK
06/09:16:27:46: /tvbin/TClient: tollFreeAuth: 3
06/09:16:27:46: /tvbin/TClient: tollFreeNum: 
06/09:16:27:46: /tvbin/TClient: End TCD411Resp =====================

06/09:16:27:47: /tvbin/TClient: about to do HServer Call
06/09:16:27:47: /tvbin/TClient: Executing HTTP command: /tvbin/tclient_post 204.176.49.3:80 /var/tmp/HServer.send /var/tmp/HServer.recv 300 ON
06/09:16:27:55: /tvbin/TClient: doHttpCall returned: 1
06/09:16:27:55: /tvbin/TClient: reading HTTP header...
06/09:16:27:55: /tvbin/TClient: HTTP header: HTTP/1.1 200 OK
06/09:16:27:55: /tvbin/TClient: HTTP header: Date: Thu, 09 Jun 2011 16:27:40 GMT
06/09:16:27:55: /tvbin/TClient: HTTP header: Server: Apache
06/09:16:27:55: /tvbin/TClient: HTTP header: Connection: close
06/09:16:27:55: /tvbin/TClient: HTTP header: Content-Type: text/plain
06/09:16:27:55: /tvbin/TClient: Got end of Header
06/09:16:27:55: /tvbin/TClient: read 1302 but Content-Length = 0
06/09:16:27:55: /tvbin/TClient: SvrResp::readBlock returned: 1
06/09:16:27:55: /tvbin/TClient: 
06/09:16:27:55: /tvbin/TClient: Start SvrResp =====================
06/09:16:27:55: /tvbin/TClient: errMessage: 
06/09:16:27:55: /tvbin/TClient: version: 3
06/09:16:27:55: /tvbin/TClient: code: 1
06/09:16:27:55: /tvbin/TClient: softwareList: &http://204.176.49.31:8080/TMS_UK/dynamic/PC/CM/PC-CM23-p15134-v824.slice.bnd chksum#0x44EDDBAE65A918CCDB05DDEF7B9765BB49D60D91|&http://204.176.49.31:8080/TMS_UK/dynamic/PC/DB/PC-DBS-p15134-v1456.slice.bnd chksum#0xBB15DEDDF40C6872672CE5A89342F0701DF4A1AE|&http://204.176.49.31:8080/TMS_UK/dynamic/PG/00/PG-0001172-p15134.slice.bnd chksum#0x2DDE19FBB87CA31C8C33DB8A5B44543EA8E4C620|&http://204.176.49.31:8080/TMS_UK/dynamic/PG/CM/PG-CM23Ant-p15134-t2.slice.bnd chksum#0x0D85216ECC992C2818099914398A8C9D938B2EC5|&http://204.176.49.31:8080/static/RM/RM-cleanTvShowGenre.runme chksum#0xD654B5D0B0EC0FC7C8EDE7A38A13A4D71CB7D673|&http://204.176.49.31:8080/static/RM/RM-cleanTvShowGenre.runme.sig chksum#0x51B59FADF50961788082810A6B9CCE1B902D57A3|
06/09:16:27:55: /tvbin/TClient: backChannelPrv: NONE
06/09:16:27:55: /tvbin/TClient: backChannelPub: NONE
06/09:16:27:55: /tvbin/TClient: backChannelLog: NONE
06/09:16:27:55: /tvbin/TClient: backChannelThumb: NONE
06/09:16:27:55: /tvbin/TClient: timeService: /bin/ntpdate -b 204.176.49.10 204.176.49.11 204.176.49.12
06/09:16:27:55: /tvbin/TClient: sequenceCookie: 
06/09:16:27:55: /tvbin/TClient: inventoryFile: 0001172-15134|CM23Ant-15134-t2|ids:uk
06/09:16:27:55: /tvbin/TClient: noPrivBackhaul: -1
06/09:16:27:55: /tvbin/TClient: serviceState: 5
06/09:16:27:55: /tvbin/TClient: stateExpiration: 0
06/09:16:27:55: /tvbin/TClient: swSystemName: 2.5.5-01-1-023
06/09:16:27:55: /tvbin/TClient: infoCode: 
06/09:16:27:55: /tvbin/TClient: tcdMessage: 
06/09:16:27:55: /tvbin/TClient: globalMessages: 
06/09:16:27:55: /tvbin/TClient: keyServer: 
06/09:16:27:55: /tvbin/TClient: forceBackhaul: 0
06/09:16:27:55: /tvbin/TClient: publicLogFilter: D15[@]813
06/09:16:27:55: /tvbin/TClient: dbLoadOrder: PG.*
06/09:16:27:55: /tvbin/TClient: regenToken: 0
06/09:16:27:55: /tvbin/TClient: backhaulDataOn: 0
06/09:16:27:55: /tvbin/TClient: personalDataOn: 0
06/09:16:27:55: /tvbin/TClient: dataGroupList: CR_Standard,DG_standard,MI_Standard,SF_SerialLogging,SW_released
06/09:16:27:55: /tvbin/TClient: End SvrResp =======================

06/09:16:27:55: /tvbin/TClient: Connect/POST(s) succeeded
06/09:16:27:55: /tvbin/TClient: current AreaCode object is OK
06/09:16:27:55: /tvbin/TClient: TFA is 3
06/09:16:27:55: /tvbin/TClient: Not overwriting 3 with 3
06/09:16:27:55: /tvbin/TClient: process411 returned: 0
06/09:16:27:56: /tvbin/TClient: updateStatus: In Progress ST| 34 26
06/09:16:27:56: /tvbin/TClient: SendDialupEvent 30 9 ST|34
06/09:16:27:56: /tvbin/TClient: Setting ServiceInfo DataGroupList attribute to CR_Standard,DG_standard,MI_Standard,SF_SerialLogging,SW_released
06/09:16:27:56: /tvbin/TClient: Setting ServiceInfo PublicLogFilter attribute to D15[@]813
06/09:16:27:56: /tvbin/TClient: updateStatus: In Progress ST| 34 26
06/09:16:27:56: /tvbin/TClient: SendDialupEvent 30 9 ST|34
06/09:16:27:56: /tvbin/TClient: starting backhaul: 0
06/09:16:27:57: /tvbin/TClient: Setting ServiceInfo ForceBackhaul attribute to 0
06/09:16:27:57: /tvbin/TClient: starting backhaul2
06/09:16:27:57: /tvbin/TClient: starting backhaul3
06/09:16:27:57: /tvbin/TClient: updateStatus: In Progress ST| 35 21
06/09:16:27:57: /tvbin/TClient: SendDialupEvent 30 9 ST|35
06/09:16:27:57: /tvbin/TClient: processing timeService: /bin/ntpdate -b 204.176.49.10 204.176.49.11 204.176.49.12
06/09:16:27:57: /tvbin/TClient: parsed ntpdate args of -b 204.176.49.10 204.176.49.11 204.176.49.12
06/09:16:27:57: /tvbin/TClient: about to run: /bin/ntpdate -b 204.176.49.10 204.176.49.11 204.176.49.12
06/09:16:27:51: /tvbin/TClient: updateStatus: In Progress DL| 36 23
06/09:16:27:51: /tvbin/TClient: SendDialupEvent 30 9 DL|36
06/09:16:27:51: /tvbin/TClient: updateStatus: In Progress DL| 38 16
06/09:16:27:51: /tvbin/TClient: SendDialupEvent 30 9 DL|38
06/09:16:27:51: /tvbin/TClient: sw system name 2.5.5-01-1-023 is already current
06/09:16:27:52: /tvbin/TClient: Executing HTTP GET: /tvbin/http_get -U http://204.176.49.31:8080/TMS_UK/dynamic/PC/CM/PC-CM23-p15134-v824.slice.bnd -D /var/packages -T 02300006020ED2A -C 1307636706 -d 
06/09:16:27:53: /tvbin/TClient: Executing HTTP GET: /tvbin/http_get -U http://204.176.49.31:8080/TMS_UK/dynamic/PC/DB/PC-DBS-p15134-v1456.slice.bnd -D /var/packages -T 02300006020ED2A -C 1307636706 -d 
06/09:16:27:55: /tvbin/TClient: Executing HTTP GET: /tvbin/http_get -U http://204.176.49.31:8080/TMS_UK/dynamic/PG/00/PG-0001172-p15134.slice.bnd -D /var/packages -T 02300006020ED2A -C 1307636706 -d 
06/09:16:30:04: /tvbin/TClient: Executing HTTP GET: /tvbin/http_get -U http://204.176.49.31:8080/TMS_UK/dynamic/PG/CM/PG-CM23Ant-p15134-t2.slice.bnd -D /var/packages -T 02300006020ED2A -C 1307636706 -d 
06/09:16:30:10: /tvbin/TClient: Executing HTTP GET: /tvbin/http_get -U http://204.176.49.31:8080/static/RM/RM-cleanTvShowGenre.runme -D /var/packages -T 02300006020ED2A -C 1307636706 -d 
06/09:16:30:11: /tvbin/TClient: Executing HTTP GET: /tvbin/http_get -U http://204.176.49.31:8080/static/RM/RM-cleanTvShowGenre.runme.sig -D /var/packages -T 02300006020ED2A -C 1307636706 -d 
06/09:16:30:11: /tvbin/TClient: Executing HTTP command: /tvbin/http_post /var/log/svclog http://204.176.49.3:80/tivo-service/mlog.cgi OFF OFF ON
06/09:16:30:12: /tvbin/TClient: no comm log file to post
06/09:16:30:12: /tvbin/TClient: updateStatus: In Progress HU| 39 0 49
06/09:16:30:12: /tvbin/TClient: SendDialupEvent 30 9 HU|39
06/09:16:30:12: /tvbin/TClient: Will kill pppd
06/09:16:30:13: /tvbin/TClient: Killing (pppd).
06/09:16:30:18: /tvbin/TClient: updateStatus: In Progress IM| 41 18 49
06/09:16:30:18: /tvbin/TClient: SendDialupEvent 30 9 IM|41
06/09:16:30:18: /tvbin/TClient: Moving Keys to /Setup
retrying after errTmBackgroundHoldoff ...
06/09:16:30:24: /tvbin/TClient: Found an emergency cleanup file RM-cleanTvShowGenre.runme
06/09:16:30:41: /tvbin/TClient: RM-cleanTvShowGenre.run succeeded: 06/09:16:30:40: /tvbin/tivosh: Beginning runme_cleanTvShowGenre
06/09:16:30:40: /tvbin/tivosh: Checking for existing RM_cleanTvShow DataSet
06/09:16:30:41: /tvbin/tivosh: runme_cleanTvShowGenre TCD_ID=02300006020ED2A CALL_ID=1307636706 TIME=20110609_16:06 Script has already run
06/09:16:30:41: /tvbin/TClient: Unbundling /var/packages/PC-CM23-p15134-v824.slice.bnd
06/09:16:30:41: /tvbin/TClient: Using type-1 Blowfish key SOFTWARE-199801
06/09:16:30:41: /tvbin/TClient: Session key decrypted successfully
06/09:16:30:41: /tvbin/TClient: Session unlocked
06/09:16:30:41: /tvbin/TClient: Decrypting PC-CM23-p15134-v824.slice.gz.bf to PC-CM23-p15134-v824.slice.gz
06/09:16:30:41: /tvbin/TClient: Decompressing PC-CM23-p15134-v824.slice.gz to /var/packages/PC-CM23-p15134-v824.slice
06/09:16:30:41: /tvbin/TClient: Unbundling /var/packages/PC-DBS-p15134-v1456.slice.bnd
06/09:16:30:42: /tvbin/TClient: Using type-1 Blowfish key SOFTWARE-199801
06/09:16:30:42: /tvbin/TClient: Session key decrypted successfully
06/09:16:30:42: /tvbin/TClient: Session unlocked
06/09:16:30:42: /tvbin/TClient: Decrypting PC-DBS-p15134-v1456.slice.gz.bf to PC-DBS-p15134-v1456.slice.gz
06/09:16:30:42: /tvbin/TClient: Decompressing PC-DBS-p15134-v1456.slice.gz to /var/packages/PC-DBS-p15134-v1456.slice
06/09:16:30:42: /tvbin/TClient: Unbundling /var/packages/PG-0001172-p15134.slice.bnd
06/09:16:30:46: /tvbin/TClient: Using type-1 Blowfish key 0001172-199806
06/09:16:30:46: /tvbin/TClient: Session key decrypted successfully
06/09:16:30:46: /tvbin/TClient: Session unlocked
06/09:16:30:46: /tvbin/TClient: Decrypting PG-0001172-p15134.slice.gz.bf to PG-0001172-p15134.slice.gz
06/09:16:31:00: /tvbin/TClient: Decompressing PG-0001172-p15134.slice.gz to /var/packages/PG-0001172-p15134.slice
06/09:16:31:18: /tvbin/TClient: Unbundling /var/packages/PG-CM23Ant-p15134-t2.slice.bnd
06/09:16:31:18: /tvbin/TClient: Using type-1 Blowfish key CM23Ant-199806
06/09:16:31:18: /tvbin/TClient: Session key decrypted successfully
06/09:16:31:18: /tvbin/TClient: Session unlocked
06/09:16:31:19: /tvbin/TClient: Decrypting PG-CM23Ant-p15134-t2.slice.gz.bf to PG-CM23Ant-p15134-t2.slice.gz
06/09:16:31:19: /tvbin/TClient: Decompressing PG-CM23Ant-p15134-t2.slice.gz to /var/packages/PG-CM23Ant-p15134-t2.slice
06/09:16:31:20: /tvbin/TClient: DBLOAD_START_TIME = 1307637080
06/09:16:31:20: /tvbin/TClient: DBLOAD_START_PERCENT = 0
06/09:16:31:20: /tvbin/TClient: DBLOAD_END_PERCENT = 95
06/09:16:31:20: /tvbin/TClient: updateStatus: In Progress IM| 40 17 49
06/09:16:31:20: /tvbin/TClient: SendDialupEvent 30 9 IM|40
06/09:16:31:20: /tvbin/TClient: updateStatus: In Progress IM| 42 19 49
06/09:16:31:20: /tvbin/TClient: SendDialupEvent 30 9 IM|42
06/09:16:31:20: /tvbin/TClient: Final result of signature check is 'No signature'
06/09:16:31:20: /tvbin/TClient: updateStatus: In Progress IM| 42 19 49
06/09:16:31:20: /tvbin/TClient: SendDialupEvent 30 9 IM|42
06/09:16:31:20: /tvbin/TClient: dbload PG-0001172-p15134.slice...
06/09:18:14:48: /tvbin/TClient: sizeTotal = 15904772
06/09:18:14:48: /tvbin/TClient: sizeThisFile = 15145321
06/09:18:14:48: /tvbin/TClient: sizeDone = 15145321
06/09:18:14:48: /tvbin/TClient: DBLOAD_START_PERCENT = 95
06/09:18:14:48: /tvbin/TClient: DBLOAD_END_PERCENT = 98
06/09:18:14:48: /tvbin/TClient: updateStatus: In Progress IM| 40 17 49
06/09:18:14:48: /tvbin/TClient: SendDialupEvent 30 9 IM|40
06/09:18:14:48: /tvbin/TClient: updateStatus: In Progress IM| 42 19 49
06/09:18:14:48: /tvbin/TClient: SendDialupEvent 30 9 IM|42
06/09:18:14:48: /tvbin/TClient: Final result of signature check is 'No signature'
06/09:18:14:48: /tvbin/TClient: updateStatus: In Progress IM| 42 19 49
06/09:18:14:48: /tvbin/TClient: SendDialupEvent 30 9 IM|42
06/09:18:14:48: /tvbin/TClient: dbload PG-CM23Ant-p15134-t2.slice...
06/09:18:16:52: /tvbin/TClient: sizeTotal = 15904772
06/09:18:16:52: /tvbin/TClient: sizeThisFile = 532947
06/09:18:16:52: /tvbin/TClient: sizeDone = 15678268
06/09:18:16:52: /tvbin/TClient: DBLOAD_START_PERCENT = 98
06/09:18:16:52: /tvbin/TClient: DBLOAD_END_PERCENT = 98
06/09:18:16:52: /tvbin/TClient: updateStatus: In Progress IM| 40 17 49
06/09:18:16:52: /tvbin/TClient: SendDialupEvent 30 9 IM|40
06/09:18:16:52: /tvbin/TClient: updateStatus: In Progress IM| 42 19 49
06/09:18:16:52: /tvbin/TClient: SendDialupEvent 30 9 IM|42
06/09:18:16:52: /tvbin/TClient: Final result of signature check is 'No signature'
06/09:18:16:52: /tvbin/TClient: updateStatus: In Progress IM| 42 19 49
06/09:18:16:52: /tvbin/TClient: SendDialupEvent 30 9 IM|42
06/09:18:16:52: /tvbin/TClient: dbload PC-CM23-p15134-v824.slice...
06/09:18:18:52: /tvbin/TClient: sizeTotal = 15904772
06/09:18:18:52: /tvbin/TClient: sizeThisFile = 51763
06/09:18:18:52: /tvbin/TClient: sizeDone = 15730031
06/09:18:18:52: /tvbin/TClient: DBLOAD_START_PERCENT = 98
06/09:18:18:52: /tvbin/TClient: DBLOAD_END_PERCENT = 100
06/09:18:18:52: /tvbin/TClient: updateStatus: In Progress IM| 40 17 49
06/09:18:18:52: /tvbin/TClient: SendDialupEvent 30 9 IM|40
06/09:18:18:52: /tvbin/TClient: updateStatus: In Progress IM| 42 19 49
06/09:18:18:52: /tvbin/TClient: SendDialupEvent 30 9 IM|42
06/09:18:18:52: /tvbin/TClient: Final result of signature check is 'No signature'
06/09:18:18:52: /tvbin/TClient: updateStatus: In Progress IM| 42 19 49
06/09:18:18:52: /tvbin/TClient: SendDialupEvent 30 9 IM|42
06/09:18:18:52: /tvbin/TClient: dbload PC-DBS-p15134-v1456.slice...
06/09:18:40:32: /tvbin/TClient: sizeTotal = 15904772
06/09:18:40:32: /tvbin/TClient: sizeThisFile = 174741
06/09:18:40:32: /tvbin/TClient: sizeDone = 15904772
06/09:18:40:34: /tvbin/TClient: Moving Keys to /Setup
retrying after errTmBackgroundHoldoff ...
retrying after errTmBackgroundHoldoff ...
06/09:18:40:46: /tvbin/TClient: SvrResp:rocess returning 0
06/09:18:40:46: /tvbin/TClient: backHaulDone is 1
06/09:18:40:48: /tvbin/TClient: registerNewSoftware: getting SwSystemName
06/09:18:40:48: /tvbin/TClient: Software system 2.5.5-01-1-023 is present and active
06/09:18:40:48: /tvbin/TClient: updateStatus: Succeeded IM| 42 19 49
06/09:18:40:48: /tvbin/TClient: writing Succeeded to LastCallStatus
06/09:18:40:49: /tvbin/TClient: SendDialupEvent 30 9 EX|49
06/09:18:40:49: /tvbin/TClient: TClient login: 0
06/09:18:40:49: /tvbin/TClient: TClient backhaulDone: 1

This is the kernel log for the same time (not exactly sure where to start it!):

Jun 9 16:23:51 (none) kernel: registered device ppp0 
Jun 9 16:23:51 (none) kernel: ppp_tty_ioctl: set flags to 10000 
Jun 9 16:23:51 (none) kernel: ppp_tty_ioctl: set flags to 10000 
Jun 9 16:23:51 (none) kernel: ppp_tty_ioctl: set xasyncmap 
Jun 9 16:23:51 (none) kernel: ppp_tty_ioctl: set xmit asyncmap ffffffff 
Jun 9 16:23:51 (none) kernel: ppp_tty_ioctl: set flags to 10000 
Jun 9 16:23:51 (none) kernel: ppp_tty_ioctl: set mru to 5dc 
Jun 9 16:23:51 (none) kernel: ppp_tty_ioctl: set rcv asyncmap ffffffff 
Jun 9 16:23:51 (none) kernel: ppp_tty_ioctl: set flags to 10000 
Jun 9 16:23:54 (none) kernel: ppp_tty_ioctl: set xmit asyncmap 0 
Jun 9 16:23:54 (none) kernel: ppp_tty_ioctl: set flags to f010003 
Jun 9 16:23:54 (none) kernel: ppp_tty_ioctl: set mru to 5dc 
Jun 9 16:23:54 (none) kernel: ppp_tty_ioctl: set rcv asyncmap 0 
Jun 9 16:23:54 (none) kernel: ppp_tty_ioctl: set flags to f010003 
Jun 9 16:23:54 (none) kernel: ppp_tty_ioctl: set flags to f010043 
Jun 9 16:23:54 (none) kernel: ppp0: decomp_alloc -> 80d8d518 
Jun 9 16:23:54 (none) last message repeated 2 times
Jun 9 16:23:58 (none) kernel: ppp_tty_ioctl: set maxcid to 16 
Jun 9 16:23:58 (none) kernel: ppp_tty_ioctl: set flags to f010047 
Jun 9 16:23:58 (none) kernel: ppp: channel ppp0 going up for IP packets! 
Jun 9 16:24:00 (none) kernel: turbonet: call log: attempting to connect (port 80)... 
Jun 9 16:24:01 (none) kernel: turbonet: call log: connect succeeded (port 80)... 
Jun 9 16:24:01 (none) kernel: turbonet: call log: POST /|Qp^^` 
Jun 9 16:24:01 (none) kernel: turbonet: call log: HTTP/1.1 200 OK 
Jun 9 16:24:01 (none) kernel: turbonet: call log: attempting to connect (port 80)... 
Jun 9 16:24:01 (none) kernel: turbonet: call log: connect succeeded (port 80)... 
Jun 9 16:24:02 (none) kernel: turbonet: call log: POST /tivo-service/HServer.cgi HTTP/1.0 
Jun 9 16:24:02 (none) kernel: turbonet: call log: HTTP/1.1 200 OK 
Jun 9 16:24:04 (none) kernel: ppp_tty_ioctl: set flags to f01004b 
Jun 9 16:24:04 (none) kernel: ppp: channel ppp0 going down for IP packets! 
Jun 9 16:24:04 (none) kernel: ppp_tty_ioctl: set flags to f01000b 
Jun 9 16:24:04 (none) kernel: ppp_tty_ioctl: set xmit asyncmap ffffffff 
Jun 9 16:24:04 (none) kernel: ppp_tty_ioctl: set flags to f010008 
Jun 9 16:24:04 (none) kernel: ppp_tty_ioctl: set mru to 5dc 
Jun 9 16:24:04 (none) kernel: ppp_tty_ioctl: set rcv asyncmap 0 
Jun 9 16:24:04 (none) kernel: ppp_tty_ioctl: set flags to f010008 
Jun 9 16:24:05 (none) kernel: ppp: channel ppp0 closing. 
Jun 9 16:24:05 (none) kernel: about to do_serial_hangup. 
Jun 9 16:24:05 (none) kernel: About to check tasks for tty to shutdown 
Jun 9 16:24:05 (none) kernel: just executed do_serial_hangup. 
Jun 9 16:24:11 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x80c32620) 
Jun 9 16:25:26 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x80c32620) 
Jun 9 16:26:41 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x80c32620) 
Jun 9 16:27:40 (none) kernel: About to check tasks for tty to shutdown 
Jun 9 16:27:40 (none) kernel: This one's (213) goin' down 
Jun 9 16:27:41 (none) kernel: ppp_tty_ioctl: set flags to 10000 
Jun 9 16:27:41 (none) kernel: ppp_tty_ioctl: set flags to 10000 
Jun 9 16:27:41 (none) kernel: ppp_tty_ioctl: set xasyncmap 
Jun 9 16:27:41 (none) kernel: ppp_tty_ioctl: set xmit asyncmap ffffffff 
Jun 9 16:27:41 (none) kernel: ppp_tty_ioctl: set flags to 10000 
Jun 9 16:27:41 (none) kernel: ppp_tty_ioctl: set mru to 5dc 
Jun 9 16:27:41 (none) kernel: ppp_tty_ioctl: set rcv asyncmap ffffffff 
Jun 9 16:27:41 (none) kernel: ppp_tty_ioctl: set flags to 10000 
Jun 9 16:27:41 (none) kernel: ppp_tty_ioctl: set xmit asyncmap 0 
Jun 9 16:27:41 (none) kernel: ppp_tty_ioctl: set flags to f010003 
Jun 9 16:27:41 (none) kernel: ppp_tty_ioctl: set mru to 5dc 
Jun 9 16:27:41 (none) kernel: ppp_tty_ioctl: set rcv asyncmap 0 
Jun 9 16:27:41 (none) kernel: ppp_tty_ioctl: set flags to f010003 
Jun 9 16:27:41 (none) kernel: ppp_tty_ioctl: set flags to f010043 
Jun 9 16:27:41 (none) kernel: ppp0: decomp_alloc -> 80c25998 
Jun 9 16:27:41 (none) last message repeated 2 times
Jun 9 16:27:42 (none) kernel: ppp_tty_ioctl: set maxcid to 16 
Jun 9 16:27:42 (none) kernel: ppp_tty_ioctl: set flags to f010047 
Jun 9 16:27:42 (none) kernel: ppp: channel ppp0 going up for IP packets! 
Jun 9 16:27:45 (none) kernel: turbonet: call log: attempting to connect (port 80)... 
Jun 9 16:27:45 (none) kernel: turbonet: call log: connect succeeded (port 80)... 
Jun 9 16:27:45 (none) kernel: turbonet: call log: POST /^P 
Jun 9 16:27:45 (none) kernel: turbonet: call log: HTTP/1.1 200 OK 
Jun 9 16:27:45 (none) kernel: turbonet: call log: attempting to connect (port 80)... 
Jun 9 16:27:46 (none) kernel: turbonet: call log: connect succeeded (port 80)... 
Jun 9 16:27:46 (none) kernel: turbonet: call log: POST /tivo-service/TCD411.cgi HTTP/1.0 
Jun 9 16:27:46 (none) kernel: turbonet: call log: HTTP/1.1 200 OK 
Jun 9 16:27:47 (none) kernel: turbonet: call log: attempting to connect (port 80)... 
Jun 9 16:27:47 (none) kernel: turbonet: call log: connect succeeded (port 80)... 
Jun 9 16:27:47 (none) kernel: turbonet: call log: POST /tivo-service/HServer.cgi HTTP/1.0 
Jun 9 16:27:55 (none) kernel: turbonet: call log: HTTP/1.1 200 OK 
Jun 9 16:27:56 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x807bcd00) 
Jun 9 16:27:56 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x80c32620) 
Jun 9 16:27:57 (none) kernel: turbonet: call log: NTP request... 
Jun 9 16:27:58 (none) kernel: turbonet: call log: NTP response. 
Jun 9 16:27:58 (none) kernel: turbonet: call log: NTP request... 
Jun 9 16:27:58 (none) kernel: turbonet: call log: NTP request... 
Jun 9 16:27:58 (none) kernel: turbonet: call log: NTP response. 
Jun 9 16:27:58 (none) kernel: turbonet: call log: NTP request... 
Jun 9 16:27:58 (none) kernel: turbonet: call log: NTP response. 
Jun 9 16:27:58 (none) kernel: turbonet: call log: NTP request... 
Jun 9 16:27:58 (none) kernel: turbonet: call log: NTP request... 
Jun 9 16:27:58 (none) kernel: turbonet: call log: NTP response. 
Jun 9 16:27:58 (none) kernel: turbonet: call log: NTP request... 
Jun 9 16:27:58 (none) kernel: turbonet: call log: NTP response. 
Jun 9 16:27:58 (none) kernel: turbonet: call log: NTP request... 
Jun 9 16:27:58 (none) kernel: turbonet: call log: NTP response. 
Jun 9 16:27:58 (none) kernel: turbonet: call log: NTP request... 
Jun 9 16:27:58 (none) kernel: turbonet: call log: NTP response. 
Jun 9 16:27:58 (none) kernel: turbonet: call log: NTP response. 
Jun 9 16:27:58 (none) kernel: turbonet: call log: NTP request... 
Jun 9 16:27:58 (none) kernel: turbonet: call log: NTP response. 
Jun 9 16:27:58 (none) kernel: turbonet: call log: NTP request... 
Jun 9 16:27:58 (none) kernel: turbonet: call log: NTP response. 
Jun 9 16:27:58 (none) kernel: turbonet: call log: NTP response. 
Jun 9 16:27:58 (none) kernel: turbonet: call log: NTP request... 
Jun 9 16:27:51 (none) kernel: turbonet: call log: NTP response. 
Jun 9 16:27:52 (none) kernel: turbonet: call log: attempting to connect (port 8080)... 
Jun 9 16:27:52 (none) kernel: turbonet: call log: connect succeeded (port 8080)... 
Jun 9 16:27:52 (none) kernel: turbonet: call log: GET /.. 
Jun 9 16:27:52 (none) kernel: turbonet: call log: HTTP/1.1 200 OK 
Jun 9 16:27:53 (none) kernel: turbonet: call log: attempting to connect (port 8080)... 
Jun 9 16:27:53 (none) kernel: turbonet: call log: connect succeeded (port 8080)... 
Jun 9 16:27:53 (none) kernel: turbonet: call log: GET /.. 
Jun 9 16:27:53 (none) kernel: turbonet: call log: HTTP/1.1 200 OK 
Jun 9 16:27:55 (none) kernel: turbonet: call log: attempting to connect (port 8080)... 
Jun 9 16:27:55 (none) kernel: turbonet: call log: connect succeeded (port 8080)... 
Jun 9 16:27:55 (none) kernel: turbonet: call log: GET /.. 
Jun 9 16:27:56 (none) kernel: turbonet: call log: HTTP/1.1 200 OK 
Jun 9 16:29:04 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x80c32620) 
Jun 9 16:29:53 (none) kernel: About to check tasks for tty to shutdown 
Jun 9 16:29:53 (none) kernel: This one's (165) goin' down 
Jun 9 16:30:04 (none) kernel: turbonet: call log: attempting to connect (port 8080)... 
Jun 9 16:30:04 (none) kernel: turbonet: call log: connect succeeded (port 8080)... 
Jun 9 16:30:04 (none) kernel: turbonet: call log: GET /.. 
Jun 9 16:30:04 (none) kernel: turbonet: call log: HTTP/1.1 200 OK 
Jun 9 16:30:10 (none) kernel: turbonet: call log: attempting to connect (port 8080)... 
Jun 9 16:30:10 (none) kernel: turbonet: call log: connect succeeded (port 8080)... 
Jun 9 16:30:10 (none) kernel: turbonet: call log: GET /.. 
Jun 9 16:30:11 (none) kernel: turbonet: call log: HTTP/1.1 200 OK 
Jun 9 16:30:11 (none) kernel: turbonet: call log: attempting to connect (port 8080)... 
Jun 9 16:30:11 (none) kernel: turbonet: call log: connect succeeded (port 8080)... 
Jun 9 16:30:11 (none) kernel: turbonet: call log: GET /.. 
Jun 9 16:30:11 (none) kernel: turbonet: call log: HTTP/1.1 200 OK 
Jun 9 16:30:11 (none) kernel: turbonet: call log: attempting to connect (port 80)... 
Jun 9 16:30:12 (none) kernel: turbonet: call log: connect succeeded (port 80)... 
Jun 9 16:30:12 (none) kernel: turbonet: call log: POST /Wjm&` 
Jun 9 16:30:12 (none) kernel: turbonet: call log: HTTP/1.1 200 OK 
Jun 9 16:30:13 (none) kernel: ppp_tty_ioctl: set flags to f01004b 
Jun 9 16:30:13 (none) kernel: ppp: channel ppp0 going down for IP packets! 
Jun 9 16:30:13 (none) kernel: ppp_tty_ioctl: set flags to f01000b 
Jun 9 16:30:13 (none) kernel: ppp_tty_ioctl: set xmit asyncmap ffffffff 
Jun 9 16:30:13 (none) kernel: ppp_tty_ioctl: set flags to f010008 
Jun 9 16:30:13 (none) kernel: ppp_tty_ioctl: set mru to 5dc 
Jun 9 16:30:13 (none) kernel: ppp_tty_ioctl: set rcv asyncmap 0 
Jun 9 16:30:13 (none) kernel: ppp_tty_ioctl: set flags to f010008 
Jun 9 16:30:14 (none) kernel: ppp: channel ppp0 closing. 
Jun 9 16:30:14 (none) kernel: about to do_serial_hangup. 
Jun 9 16:30:14 (none) kernel: About to check tasks for tty to shutdown 
Jun 9 16:30:14 (none) kernel: just executed do_serial_hangup.

What the hell!? I think I'm now in the same boat as Tivotrebor (before he hosed his net config!  )

Any ideas? (I might try some more test calls)

Matt


----------



## mutant_matt2 (Dec 16, 2008)

Yep, it's now consistent. As long as the phone cable is plugged in, it dials, connects, but does the data GET and POSTs via the turbonet.

Now I've made this discovery, I just did another reboot, just to make sure, but the behavior hasn't changed.

This is exactly where Tivotrebor got to when he hosed his config!

I suppose, for the altEPG, it's better than before, because, at least, it'll only be on the phone as long as it takes for the network download to happen. But, I don't like the idea that if anything goes wrong with the phone connection, the network isn't going to work either...


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

That's perfectly understandable - you said you could access the internet before, the problem you have is that the TiVo is failing to make a connection on the ethernet port and is dropping back to dial-up. Once the connection has been made then the http routines will use the ethernet in preference to dial-up.



mutant_matt2 said:


> Any ideas?


Change your driver.

.


----------



## mutant_matt2 (Dec 16, 2008)

OK. Am away for the weekend in a bit, so will try that when I get back.

Very odd! 

One thought, what would happen if I disabled the modem (best done via renaming /dev/cua1?)?

Thanks again,

Cheers,

Matt


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

For long lists of data in a thread you can start and end the list with the code and /code command (in square brackets).


```
Did you manage to try it without your extra firewall?
What change did you make on your O2 broadband box?
```
Automan.


----------



## worm (Feb 10, 2005)

You can even use SPOILER tags to hide it until the reader chooses to look at it 



Spoiler



makes
a
big
difference
when
you
have
a
really
really
really
really
really
really
really
really
really
really
really
really
really
really
really
really
really
really
really
really
really
really
really
really
really
really
really
really
really
really
long
list
of
stuff


```
and you can embed code in it as well if you desire
```



voila.

much tider IMO


----------



## DrBob (Jan 2, 2002)

Another one here with a similar problem, I have a Cachecard.

Previously my Tivo switched itself to using dialup a couple of times, using the trick previously documented (use nic_config_tivo to switch to dialup, reboot, make a successful call, switch to network and reboot) worked but now it isn't.

I've definitely got the network settings correct and can telnet in and ping out from the tivo fine but it still insists on using dialup 

Help!!


----------



## michael401 (May 20, 2011)

What has changed on the Tivo from when it last worked until now? (i.e. have you changed something which might have accidentally stopped it working?)


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

Do you have any extra programs loaded on tivo?

If yes, it may be worth temporarily removing them from startup file to see if it helps.

Automan.


----------



## DrBob (Jan 2, 2002)

I can confirm that I'd done nothing to the tivo - I don't generally log into it unless there's a problem.

I am running quite a few things on there - tivoweb, DailyMail, EndPad, FTP etc.

One thing I have found is that Hackman reports:

```
A path, pathname or startup conflict has been found...
(this message is informational, and does not indicate an error) hackman found that /var/hack/tivoweb-tcl
is being started by rc.sysinit.author.edit, and by dailymail.cfg.

hackman found "/var/hack/tivoweb-tcl startup commands in /var/hack/dailymail/dailymail.cfg
but found /var/hack/tivoweb-tcl in the file scan.
TWtemppath has been set to "/var/hack/tivoweb-tcl.

hackman found that /cron
is being started by rc.sysinit.author.edit, and by dailymail.cfg.

hackman found "/var/hack/etc/crontab" startup commands in /var/hack/dailymail/dailymail.cfg
but found /var/hack/cron/cron in the file scan.
cronpathname has been set to "/var/hack/etc/crontab".

hackman found that /endpad.tcl
is being started by rc.sysinit.author.edit, and by dailymail.cfg.

hackman found "/var/hack/endpad.tcl" startup commands in /var/hack/dailymail/dailymail.cfg
but found /var/hack/endpad.tcl in the file scan.
endpadpathname has been set to "/var/hack/endpad.tcl".

You may want to make adjustments if this conflict resolution was incorrect,
or perhaps resolve any multiple startup issues.
```
So that gives me a couple of things to look at but difficult to see how they could cause the problem.


----------



## DrBob (Jan 2, 2002)

Still unable to connect to the network here - disabled all the hacks, made a successful call via dial-up (on the AltEPG 0845 no) then changed it to network, set the ip/gateway etc, rebooted, set the dial-up configuration code to 127 and tried again. Got 'Failed. Line unavailable." 

Here's the tclient log:

```
06/16:06:47:45: /tvbin/TClient:  inside TClient                               
06/16:06:47:46: /tvbin/TClient:  No previously downloaded files remain in /var/packages                                                                             
06/16:06:47:46: /tvbin/TClient:  TClient: invoking init w/argv=-t -backup         
06/16:06:47:46: /tvbin/TClient:  writing In Progress to LastCallStatus            
06/16:06:47:46: /tvbin/TClient:  TClient init: 0                                  
06/16:06:47:46: /tvbin/TClient:  dial config code: (127) found                    
06/16:06:47:46: /tvbin/TClient:  matched 127, returning value = 8450885336:194.1.151.205:80:ppptcd:MtDubois                                                         
06/16:06:47:47: /tvbin/TClient:  updateStatus: In Progress EX| 29 48              
06/16:06:47:47: /tvbin/TClient:  writing In Progress to LastCallStatus            
06/16:06:47:47: /tvbin/TClient:  SendDialupEvent 30 9 EX|29                       
06/16:06:47:47: /tvbin/TClient:  Host = 194.1.151.205                             
06/16:06:47:47: /tvbin/TClient:  Port = 80                                        
06/16:06:47:47: /tvbin/TClient:  Phone = 8450885336                               
06/16:06:47:47: /tvbin/TClient:  updateStatus: In Progress EX| 29 8               
06/16:06:47:47: /tvbin/TClient:  SendDialupEvent 30 9 EX|29                       
06/16:06:47:47: /tvbin/TClient:  DataSets may not be enabled, could not find ShowcaseVersion: DataSet ShowcaseVersion does not exist.                               
06/16:06:47:48: /tvbin/TClient:  mrsigtype=3 mrconnector=7...                     
06/16:06:47:48: /tvbin/TClient:  mrsigtype=1 mrconnector=1...                     
06/16:06:47:48: /tvbin/TClient:  Found 2.5.5-01-1 running                         
06/16:06:47:48: /tvbin/TClient:                                                   
06/16:06:47:48: /tvbin/TClient:   Start Ident     =====================           
06/16:06:47:48: /tvbin/TClient:              version: 3                           
06/16:06:47:48: /tvbin/TClient:             centerID: 02300006021B52B             
06/16:06:47:48: /tvbin/TClient:           reasonCode: 4                           
06/16:06:47:48: /tvbin/TClient:         softwareDesc: NONE                        
06/16:06:47:48: /tvbin/TClient:           locationID: NONE                        
06/16:06:47:48: /tvbin/TClient:       sequenceCookie: NONE                        
06/16:06:47:48: /tvbin/TClient:            headendID: NONE                        
06/16:06:47:48: /tvbin/TClient:         showcaseDesc: NONE                        
06/16:06:47:48: /tvbin/TClient:        inventoryFile:                             
06/16:06:47:48: /tvbin/TClient:         waitingCount: 0                           
06/16:06:47:48: /tvbin/TClient:           dialConfig: 127                         
06/16:06:47:48: /tvbin/TClient:             confInfo: 8450885336:194.1.151.205:80:ppptcd:MtDubois                                                                   
06/16:06:47:48: /tvbin/TClient:          messageDesc:                             
06/16:06:47:48: /tvbin/TClient:          irdbVersion: 317                         
06/16:06:47:48: /tvbin/TClient:         genreVersion: 46                          
06/16:06:47:48: /tvbin/TClient:          logoVersion: 24                          
06/16:06:47:48: /tvbin/TClient:   affiliationVersion: 8                           
06/16:06:47:48: /tvbin/TClient:      showcaseVersion:                             
06/16:06:47:48: /tvbin/TClient:            swVerName: 2.5.5-01-1-023              
06/16:06:47:48: /tvbin/TClient:  configParameterList: zip=01000,dar=,rcq=,tz=7,as=,tun=,suc=7                                                                       
06/16:06:47:48: /tvbin/TClient:  sourceParameterList: st=3,con=7,drm=2,ekr=,ccn=20000,brn=PACE,lin=17,irs=150;st=1,con=1,drm=,ekr=,ccn=,brn=,lin=16,irs=            
06/16:06:47:48: /tvbin/TClient:              apgOnly:                             
06/16:06:47:48: /tvbin/TClient:           useChksums: TRUE                        
06/16:06:47:48: /tvbin/TClient:     premiumShowcases:                             
06/16:06:47:48: /tvbin/TClient:      captureRequests:                             
06/16:06:47:48: /tvbin/TClient:            menuItems:                             
06/16:06:47:48: /tvbin/TClient:        otherDataSets: HDGenre-4|MS_UpdatedServiceAgreement1-6|MS_UpdatedServiceAgreement1_pmi-6|MS_VMPromo01-6|MS_VMPromo01_pmi-6|MS_VMPromo02-6|MS_VMPromo02_pmi-6|MS_VMPromo02b-6|MS_VMPromo02b_pmi-6|MS_VMPromo02c-4|MS_VMPromo02c_pmi-4|MS_VMPromo03-4|MS_VMPromo04-4|MS_VMPromo04_pmi-4|MS_VMPromo05-5|MS_VMPromo05_pmi-5|MS_VMPromo06-4|MS_VMPromo06_pmi-4|MS_VMPromo07-4|MS_VMPromo07_pmi-4|MS_VMPromo08-4|MS_VMPromo08_pmi-4|MS_VMPromo09-4|MS_VMPromo09_pmi-4|MS_VMPromo10-4|MS_VMPromo10_pmi-4|MS_VMPromo11-4|MS_VMPromo11_pmi-4|MS_VMPromo3_pmi-4|RM_cleanTvShow-|                                                                   
06/16:06:47:48: /tvbin/TClient:        rbBackgrounds:                             
06/16:06:47:48: /tvbin/TClient:        dataGroupList: CR_Standard|DG_standard|MI_Standard|SF_SerialLogging|SW_released                                              
06/16:06:47:48: /tvbin/TClient:   lstAvalancheDnload: 0,0 0,0                     
06/16:06:47:48: /tvbin/TClient:        userInitiated: 1                           
06/16:06:47:48: /tvbin/TClient:  End Ident        =====================           
06/16:06:47:48: /tvbin/TClient:                                                   
06/16:06:47:48: /tvbin/TClient:  Logging camid.                                   
06/16:06:47:48: /tvbin/TClient:  CAM_ID not found.                                
06/16:06:47:48: /tvbin/TClient:  Ird Id.                                          
06/16:06:47:48: /tvbin/TClient:    toneOrPulse = 0                                
06/16:06:47:48: /tvbin/TClient:    dialPrefix = {}                                
06/16:06:47:48: /tvbin/TClient:    callWaitingPrefix == {}                        
06/16:06:47:48: /tvbin/TClient:    phoneNumber = 8450885336                       
06/16:06:47:48: /tvbin/TClient:    phoneAvailableDetection = 0                    
06/16:06:47:48: /tvbin/TClient:    dialToneDetection = 1                          
06/16:06:47:48: /tvbin/TClient:  Starting dial.expect with:                       
06/16:06:47:48: /tvbin/TClient:    toneOrPulse = T                                
06/16:06:47:48: /tvbin/TClient:    dialPrefix = {}                                
06/16:06:47:48: /tvbin/TClient:    callWaitingPrefix = {}                         
06/16:06:47:48: /tvbin/TClient:    phoneNumber = 8450885336                       
06/16:06:47:48: /tvbin/TClient:    phoneAvailableDetection = 1                    
06/16:06:47:48: /tvbin/TClient:    dialToneDetection = 0                          
06/16:06:47:48: /tvbin/TClient:    useV34 = 0                                     
06/16:06:47:48: /tvbin/TClient:  updateStatus: In Progress CL| 30 24              
06/16:06:47:48: /tvbin/TClient:  SendDialupEvent 30 9 CL|30                       
06/16:06:47:52: /tvbin/TClient:  Whole result is spawn /tvbin/modemtest -expect   
ATZ                                                                               
ATZ                                                                               

OK
Checking for modem type...
ATI3                      

P2109-V90

OK
Modem type is 2109
*****NEW***** modem
AT-TRV             

1.40
OK  
got 1 volts
ATQ0

OK
ATS0=0

OK
AT+GCI=B4

OK
AT-STE=2

OK
ATW2S6=8S7=50S11=100%C0&D2+MS=V34

OK
ATW1X4

OK
dialcode is:9
06/16:06:47:52: /tvbin/TClient:  PPP has failed, we've warned the user, set status to Failed
06/16:06:47:57: /tvbin/TClient:  updateStatus: Failed CL| 30 24
Saving 'CL|9' to result file
06/16:06:47:57: /tvbin/TClient:  writing Failed to LastCallStatus
06/16:06:47:57: /tvbin/TClient:  SendDialupEvent 30 9 EX|9
06/16:06:47:58: /tvbin/TClient:  TClient login: 1
06/16:06:47:58: /tvbin/TClient:  TClient backhaulDone: 0
```
No idea what to try next, really don't want to have to carry on dialling in .


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

Other than a clean install with the AltEPG image I am not sure 

Automan.


----------



## DrBob (Jan 2, 2002)

Automan said:


> Other than a clean install with the AltEPG image I am not sure


Trouble is this problem preceded the AltEPG change. The TiVo had switched itself back to trying to dial-up spontaneously before I touched it.

Apart from the issue of losing my recordings I'm not confident doing a clean install is going to actually address the problem.

It seems no-one understands how to force it to use network rather than the modem. When I go back and run nic_config_tivo all the settings are correct. There must be some other setting somewhere that's making it use the modem


----------



## Trinitron (Jan 20, 2003)

A fix suggested "elsewhere" is to add


```
catch {file delete /var/tmp/pppaddr}
```
in your tclient-lib.tcl file before the section that queries the pppaddr file. 
pppaddr appears to be a temp file created to store dialup settings, so if it's missing the only choice should be the network connection.


----------



## Richard42 (Dec 27, 2000)

Trinitron said:


> A fix suggested "elsewhere" is to add
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


I had to do this to get PPP to work. the full way I did this is 

```
Edit /tvlib/tcl/tv/TClient-lib.itcl

Around line 1489 there's a chunk of code like this:


if [info exists env(DYNAMIC_NET_DEV)] {R
            putlog "DYNAMIC_NET_DEV set, using existing connection"
            catch {file delete /var/tmp/pppaddr}
    }

    if [file exists /var/tmp/pppaddr] {
        if {[connectPPP $phone $pppUser $pppPass] != 0} {


comment out 3 lines so it always deletes the /var/tmp/pppaddr file:


# if [info exists env(DYNAMIC_NET_DEV)] {R
#            putlog "DYNAMIC_NET_DEV set, using existing connection"
            catch {file delete /var/tmp/pppaddr}
#    }

    if [file exists /var/tmp/pppaddr] {
        if {[connectPPP $phone $pppUser $pppPass] != 0} {
```


----------



## worm (Feb 10, 2005)

I have a network connection, and can ping external addresses from the TiVo, but the daily call always fails - 'number unavailable'

I'm going to have another look tonight, but I'm beginning to think I might need to reinstall the drivers for my cachecard.

Are there any guides around on how to do that? Please tell me I don't have to pull the drive - I no longer have a bootable windows machine to fiddle with.


----------



## DrBob (Jan 2, 2002)

OK, had a look but my machine doesn't have a file /var/tmp/pppaddr

Had a look in TClient-lib.itcl and I don't have that block of code at line 1489, the section:

```
if [info exists env(DYNAMIC_NET_DEV)] {R
            putlog "DYNAMIC_NET_DEV set, using existing connection"
            catch {file delete /var/tmp/pppaddr}
    }
```
doesn't exist in my TClient-lib.itcl

The only mentions of /var/tmp/pppaddr are as follows:
line 1489:

```
if [file exists /var/tmp/pppaddr] {
        if {[connectPPP $phone $pppUser $pppPass] != 0} {
            delete object $idb
            delete object $tcd411
            putlog "PPP has failed, we've warned the user, set status to Failed"
```
and at line 1701:

```
# cleanup
    catch {file delete /var/tmp/pppaddr}
    log $logStrm "completed"
    if {$ret == 0} {
        updateStatus $StatusStrings::Succeeded
    } else {
        updateStatus $StatusStrings::Failed
    }

    return $ret
```


----------



## Trinitron (Jan 20, 2003)

The file gets created at dialup then deleted afterwards (line 1701)

If you add (just)

catch {file delete /var/tmp/pppaddr}

BEFORE line 1489 then it should delete any file created before it gets used.


----------



## DrBob (Jan 2, 2002)

Aha!! 

Added

```
catch {file delete /var/tmp/pppaddr}
```
just prior to the lines

```
if [file exists /var/tmp/pppaddr] {
        if {[connectPPP $phone $pppUser $pppPass] != 0} {
```
and all working nicely!

Thanks very much for your help guys! :up:


----------



## Wonk (Jan 22, 2006)

Thanks all for the input - forcing the deletion of /var/tmp/pppaddr has fixed my call via network problems too (though I also tweaked my rc.net and unplugged the phone line this time, so there were a couple of extra variables in play).


----------



## tivotrebor (Oct 2, 2002)

After having crippled my network on my Tivo I have now pulled the disk and mounted on a PC I removed the offending " /sbin/ifconfig eth0 down" from the rc.net file.

I also added 

```
catch {file delete /var/tmp/pppaddr}
```
to line 1489

restored to the TiVo

I then set the config to 127 for the ALTepg server did a dial-up test with successfully without a phone line pluged in.

Guide setup redone and my TiVo now running ALTepg..

Thanks guys.

TiVoTrebor


----------



## mutant_matt2 (Dec 16, 2008)

I don't know if anyone is still reading this forum, but I've finally got myself a cachecard, so am revisiting my old problem. I'm going to change the TuboNet to a cachecard and see what happens. Along the way (reminding myself what I've done to date), I've noticed that in my rc.sysinit, when I originally added the Turbonet card, the pc installer (presumably) added to the end of my rc.sysinit:

.....
echo "rc.sysinit is complete"
source /etc/rc.d/rc.net
/sbin/tnlited 23 /bin/bash -login &
/sbin/tivoftpd

(I presume the last 3 lines were the ones added).

Now, one of the recommendations is to ensure that your processes are backgrounded (which Tserver, EndPad and TWP in my rc.sysinit.author are), and stndout and stnderr pipped to /dev/null. I have just realised that the ftpd has not been. Can anyone say if they think they should be, and what do other peolpe have theirs set to in their rc/sysinit?

Just a thought that might make a difference (though both telnet and ftp are working, so they are both running, so I suspect it might be a red-herring).

Anyone?

Cheers,

Matt


----------



## DX30 (May 22, 2005)

It's a red herring - my rc.sysinit is the same.

tivoftpd is a daemon - see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daemon_(computing)

When you start a daemon it creates a background copy of itself and then terminates. You can add an & if you want but it is overkill, a daemon will do it anyway.

If you have further questions about the cachecard I think you will get a quicker response over at www.altepg.com as most of the UK regulars have moved there.


----------



## mutant_matt2 (Dec 16, 2008)

Yep, that makes sense. Thanks.

I have now put a Cachecard in it, and of course, the problem remains 

I'll have to revisit the diags I did last time, to see where I am this time, and perhaps, then post on AltEPG.

Thanks,

Matt.


----------

